# AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang



## Das Daub (9. Juli 2012)

*AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

Jeder der sich mit der Materie "PC" beschäftigt, dem ist AMD ein Begriff.
Die Meisten User wissen auch das es AMD momentan nicht leicht hat.
Im Grafikkartenmarkt läuft es zwar ganz gut aber durch die übermächtige Konkurrenz mit dem Namen "Intel", hat AMD im Prozessormarkt hart zu kämpfen.
Trotzdem sprach AMD von einem Umsatzwachstum.
Doch hier stimmt leider der Spruch: 1. kommt es anders und 2. als man denkt.
AMD musste für das 2. Quartal eine Umsatzwarnung herausgeben.
Der Umsatz sank um 11%.
Durch Kostenersparnisse von ca. 8% konnte man zwar die Marge retten aber Erfolg sieht anders aus.
Die offiziellen Zahlen wird AMD in 10 Tagen herausgeben.

Quelle: Computerbase

Eigene Meinung:
Ich hoffe das es bald wieder mehr bergauf geht


----------



## polarwolf (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

Marge? AMD ist ein Produzent, also wäre wohl eher die Umsatzrendite von Interesse.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

Ich würde darauf tippen wenn die den ollen Sockel früher abgesägt hätten würden die nicht so hinterher humpeln.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

Cash Back! Man hats ja wie man sieht.
Was soll man dazu noch sagen? Es hat so viele Gründe warum es bei AMD nicht klappt wie es klappen soll, auch wenn man die Konkurrenz mal komplett außen vor lässt.
Ich bin mal gepsannt wie der Spaß in einem Jahr aussieht wenn die neue Führungsriege mal zeigen durfte in welche Richtung es wirklich geht - High End war gestern.


----------



## Niza (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

Komischerweise wenn man eine PC Empfehlung macht werden aller meistens Intel CPUs vorgeschlagen oder sind als Favourit statt AMD CPUs
Schaut doch allein mal ins Forum bei Kaufempfehlungen 
Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung

Also die müssen irgendwas falsch gemacht haben bei AMD.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## pringles (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



Niza schrieb:


> Also die müssen irgendwas falsch gemacht haben bei AMD.


 
ganz einfach die intel sind schneller und verbrauchen weniger, bis 100€ hat amd ein besseres p/l verhältnis, danach ist intel einfach überlegen


----------



## cubbi223 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

Ich Hab nen AMD FX kein Problem mit der Kiste. Alles Läuft ohne Probleme. und ich hatte Vorher intel


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



pringles schrieb:


> ganz einfach die intel sind schneller und verbrauchen weniger, bis 100€ hat amd ein besseres p/l verhältnis, danach ist intel einfach überlegen


 
Selbst bei den uhus hat es AMD schwer...
Trotzdem geb ich AMD nicht auf: Totgesagte leben länger!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



Das Daub schrieb:


> -



Du übertreibst es aber, Intel hat es sogar mal geschafft eine OC CPU für einen geringen Aufpreis auf dem Markt zu etalblieren. Klar ist es schön wenn man die Lebensdauer des Sockels erhöht aber bei über 4 Generationen geht so etwas auch ins Auge. Mit einem 10 Jahre alten Klapprad gewinne ich keine Rennen.


----------



## belle (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

Wollen wir nicht hoffen, dass es noch schlimmer wird und nie soweit kommt:
AMD Prozessoren kosten 50€ das Stück und haben 30% der Leistung der Konkurrenz und Grafikkarten mit Double Precision Performance bekommt man ausschließlich von Nvidia ab 1000€ das Stück.


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

Auch wenn Intel klar von der Leistung hervorsticht, bleibe ich AMD treu, ein Grund dafür ist das Werk in DD(Sachsen) und zweitens steh ich dafür mit meinem Namen.


----------



## snaapsnaap (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

Wenn es nur um Leistung geht, hängt AMD aber schon länger zurück, nicht erst seit Bulldozer.

Habe Januar 2010 auch nur den 955 gekauft weil er mich viel günstiger  kam als der Intel 750, CPU war nur etwas billiger, aber DDR3 hätte ich  mir neu kaufen müssen, 4GB für 100€ damals noch. Hab wie immer nur nach Preis/Leistung gekauft!

Letzten Endes war ich die 2 Jahre schon zufrieden mit der Leistung, aber  aktuell gibts kein rationales Argument pro AMD, außer vllt das sie  günstiger sind, zumindest als die Quads.
Nur wenn der 8-Threader von AMD in Games zu 75% vom i3-2100/2120 geschlagen  wird, der sogar günstiger ist und VIEL VIEL weniger Strom verbraucht,  gibts einfach keinen Grund sich nen AMD zu kaufen, außer man ist Fanboy.

Die Modul-Technik kam einfach viel zu früh (für den Desktop Markt) und bei der eigentlichen Leistung (pro Kern) hats AMD verschi__en, und dass muss man ihnen vorhalten!

Vllt gehts mit Vishera wieder aufwärts, aber bis der kommt dauerts noch, und an Ivy werden sie sowieso nicht vorbeikommen, dazu muss schon eine komplette Neuentwicklung her, denn durch Abspecken und Training wird selbst aus dem dicksten Elefanten keine Gazelle


----------



## Klarostorix (10. Juli 2012)

Ich hoffe mal, dass es bei AMD wieder aufwärts geht - schon alleine für Konkurrenz am Markt.


----------



## KrHome (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



Das Daub schrieb:


> Ich möchte endlich 1000€ für einen Intel I5 2400 ausgeben.


 Auch ein Monopolist ist gezwungen sich an der Nachfrage orientieren. Wie oft muss man das eigentlich noch wiederholen? Mal abgesehen davon, dass Intel kein Monopol hätte. In deren Führungsetage zerbricht man sich mit Sicherheit gerade den Kopf darüber, wie man auch in Zukunft noch die ARM Architektur auf Abstand halten kann.


----------



## Rizzard (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

Sollten sich die Gerüchte bewahrheiten, und die neuen Konsolen komplett auf AMD Hardware setzen, müsste das doch einen kleinen Aufschwung bei AMD bewirken. Zumindest wäre das doch ein großes Geschäft.


----------



## Cuddleman (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Du übertreibst es aber, Intel hat es sogar mal geschafft eine OC CPU für einen geringen Aufpreis auf dem Markt zu etalblieren. Klar ist es schön wenn man die Lebensdauer des Sockels erhöht aber bei über 4 Generationen geht so etwas auch ins Auge. Mit einem 10 Jahre alten Klapprad gewinne ich keine Rennen.


 

Wenn man das Rennen in der Liga der 10 Jahre alten bestreitet, ja. Nur zählt wohl hier die physische Ausdauer/Stärke mehr, als das eigentliche Klapprad, wenn dieses in Ordnung ist.

Es ist derzeit wirklich Schwer, AMD-Cpu's zu empfehlen, aber im Alltag und für Normalanwender, wird dieser, rein von der Performence, keine drastischen Unterschiede wahrnehmen, da jene nicht Analysen betreiben, oder "entsprechende" Gamer sind. Was die derzeitige Leistungsaufnahme der Bulldozer angeht, ist das schon ein anderes Thema.

Die gesenkte Leistungsaufnahme der Intel-Cpu, ist in erster Linie, mittlerweile beim Normalanwender, das Hauptargument zur Kaufentscheidung, nicht die Performence!

Allen Widrigkeiten zum Trotz, bleibe ich AMD Treu, solange ich mit deren Produkten zufrieden bin.


----------



## Research (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



> Die Modul-Technik kam einfach viel zu früh (für den Desktop Markt) und  bei der eigentlichen Leistung (pro Kern) hats AMD verschi__en, und dass  muss man ihnen vorhalten!



Nun, es kam eher zu spät. Wie lange wurde er entwickelt?


----------



## KonterSchock (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

das problem lag am bullduzer, der hätte denn i7/9serie vom fleck putzen müssen dann wäre AMD heute erfolgreicher , da dies ein Flop war und nicht das gebracht hat wonnach sich der große Name (bullduzer) anhört, hätte sich AMD mehr Zeit gelassen dann wäre es was geworden. seit AMD verkündet hat das die aus dem highend raus sind, ist für die masse klar das Intel die beste und schnellere Wahl ist, ich finde es traurig das AMD aufgegeben hat in der High end Klasse, ich hoffe das AMD irgendwann doch noch mal was reißt, Grafik sparte sieht sehr gut aus.


----------



## KonterSchock (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Sollten sich die Gerüchte bewahrheiten, und die neuen Konsolen komplett auf AMD Hardware setzen, müsste das doch einen kleinen Aufschwung bei AMD bewirken. Zumindest wäre das doch ein großes Geschäft.


 das wäre sehr sehr gut für AMD, ich hoffe auch das es So kommt, AMD muss am Ball bleiben.


----------



## plaGGy (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



Das Daub schrieb:


> -


 
Er ist realistisch. Das ist aber in der heutigen Gesellschaft meist nicht so gewünscht; die Leute wollen lieber das man ihnen Sand in die Augen streut...
Amd hat einfach keine schlagkräftige CPu mehr. DEr Bulldozer war der totale Flop, selten so eine schlechte CPu in naher Vergangenheit gesehen.
Die 2xxxK waren in fast allen Belangen besser, mit nem Aufpreis von 20€ auf die CPU und einem kleinen auf die Plattform. Dafür kann ich blind ein kleineres Netzteilkaufen, weil ich damit sogar nochj Ivy und die neue Graka-Generation versorgen kann, also spar ich nochmal...Wieso sollten sie NICHT überall empfohlen werden?
Sind sind nunmal auch neutral betrachtet das bessere Produkt, wenn man in die Preisregion 170€+ vorstößt.
Es gibt einfach KEIN Argument (abgesehen vom Preis, und der rechtfertigt die Leistung nicht) AMD im Desktpmarkt zu empfehlen. Sind sind überall schlechter.
Dazu die elendig lange Entwicklungszeit, in der Intel 2 Generationen herausgebracht hat.
Ivy is nun auch draußen und drückt den Dolch nochmal ein Stück tiefer rein. Haswell scheint erneut ein Meilenstein zu werden, auch bei den Onboard-Graphics ist Intel inzwischen deutlich besser als vorher und damit annähernd Konkurrenzfähig.
Wer nun wirklich überrascht ist, das bei AMD nicht alles so gut läuft, der sollte sich vll bei solchen Themen keine Gedanken mehr machen, oder ist echt harter Fanboy.
ich würde gerne auch zwischen AMD und Intel wählen können, aber bei der Leistung die AMD anbietet, ist das atm im Desktopbereich nicht möglich, wenn man bereit ist, einen kleinen Aufpreis für mehr Leistung und weniger Verbrauch zu zahlen.

Außerdem missachten hier einige auch, das einen Großteil vom Umsatz im Server-Markt generiert wird. Und da ist AMD nichtmal so schlecht aufgestellt.

Was mit den Konsolen ist: Ich würde es nicht nachvollziehen können... warum denn schon wieder die schlechtere Leistung bei höherem Verbrauch wählen? Vermutlich weils billiger ist, und das Nachsehen hat der PC Gamer, weil er wieder die Konsolenports fressen muss, die vermutlich schon bei Release der Konsolen wieder 2 Jahre hinter der Technik herhinken, im Grunde noch viel schlimmer als es bei Release der letzten KonsolenGeneration gewesen ist.


----------



## DaStash (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



KrHome schrieb:


> Auch ein Monopolist ist gezwungen sich an der Nachfrage orientieren. Wie oft muss man das eigentlich noch wiederholen? Mal abgesehen davon, dass Intel kein Monopol hätte. In deren Führungsetage zerbricht man sich mit Sicherheit gerade den Kopf darüber, wie man auch in Zukunft noch die ARM Architektur auf Abstand halten kann.


Ne, dass ist Quatsch. Ein Monopolist kann diktieren und muss sich an nichts orientieren, da es keine relevanten Alternativen gibt. Deshalb ja auch Monopol.

MfG


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ne, dass ist Quatsch. Ein Monopolist kann diktieren und muss sich an nichts orientieren, da es keine relevanten Alternativen gibt. Deshalb ja auch Monopol.


 
Den größten Teil der x86 Geschichte war Intel ohne erwähnenswerte Mitberwerber, dennoch kamen immer wieder neue Produkte und die Preise waren mehr oder weniger immer im gleichen Spektrum. Unabhängig davon, ob es gerade Mitbewerber gab oder nicht.
Insofern ist die Schwarzmalerei wenig zielführend.


----------



## Research (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ne, dass ist Quatsch. Ein Monopolist kann diktieren und muss sich an nichts orientieren, da es keine relevanten Alternativen gibt. Deshalb ja auch Monopol.
> 
> MfG



Sign
Sieh auch Office.


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



Research schrieb:


> Sieh auch Office.


 
Wieder falsch.
Office kostete in den 90er Jahren etwa 1.200,- bis 1.800,- DM obwohl es Konkurenzprodukte gab. Heute kostet ein Office Paket etwa 200,- Euro und ist relativ alternativlos, da es kaum kostenpflichtige Alternativen gibt.


----------



## plaGGy (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ne, dass ist Quatsch. Ein Monopolist kann diktieren und muss sich an nichts orientieren, da es keine relevanten Alternativen gibt. Deshalb ja auch Monopol.
> 
> MfG



Tut mir Leid, das ist absoluter Blödsinn. Wenn der Preis zu hoch ist, wird die Nachfrage wegbrechen. Echte Monopole gibt es im Grunde nicht, nur theoretisch. Das der Begriff immer wieder zweckentfremdet wird, ist halt so eine Sache. Aber kein Bock das nun breitzutreten, wenn man nicht das volkswirtschaftliche Grundwissen hat, was du anscheinend nicht hast, wäre das ein sinnloser Versuch.
Oder ist ein PC nun lebensnotwenig? Dann könntest du mit einem näherungsweisen Monopol argumentieren. Soll ja Leute geben, die das inzwischen so sehen...


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

Ich kann mich noch erinnern als AMD vor zig Jahren die einfach besser war mit ihren Bartons, dann ihre ersten 64Bit prozzis und die fx CPUs, da hatte Intel in vielen Punkten oft das nachsehen sei es in spielen, Anwendungen oder Verbrauch.... Da wurde oft u häufig AMD empfohlen......was hat's aber gebracht? Nichts!!! Warum, ganz einfach weil die Hauptabnehmer ala hp, Acer etc oder die Ketten Saturn, Media markt etc nur ihre fertig Intel PCs im Angebot hatten u von AMD sogut wie nix.... 
Alleine dieses aggressive Marketing seitens Intel, war für AMD aussichtslos, letztendlich stellt sich für mich die frage wie in den Jahren wo AMD die bessere Wahl war in vielen Belangen so heftig von den großen herstellen u Handelsketten ignoriert wurde?! Wer da sagt das es mit rechten Dingen zuging u auf die "freie" Marktwirtschaft etc verweist, nun ja Hmm ohne Worte halt, gell!?

Hoffe doch das AMD auch wenn sie nicht mehr im highend Bereich mitmachen weiterhin auf'n Markt bleiben!


----------



## melz (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

Ich hoffe das die nächste CPU Generation von AMD, wieder ein bisschen zu Intel aufschließen kann.


----------



## Research (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wieder falsch.
> Office kostete in den 90er Jahren etwa 1.200,- bis 1.800,- DM obwohl es Konkurenzprodukte gab. Heute kostet ein Office Paket etwa 200,- Euro und ist relativ alternativlos, da es kaum kostenpflichtige Alternativen gibt.



 Also willst du mir sagen das MS mit Office kein Monopol hat?

Plaggy: Echte Monopole sieht man noch bei Strom, Treibstoff und Wasser. Ebenso der Bahn.


----------



## MyArt (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

Ich würde liebend gern auf AMD setzten. Wenn die Leistung stimmt...

Im Moment kann keiner erwarten das man sich einen Bulli holt wenn man so viel bessere CPUs von Intel bekommt...

Sterben wird AMD jedoch nicht...


----------



## FreezerX (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

Der Umsatz sinkt also um voraussichtlich mindestens 10% und die maximale Umsatzprognose (+6%) wird um circa 16% verfehlt. Das ist ein Sechstel weniger Umsatz als erwartet, die Zahl ist dramatischer als sie aussieht. 
Ich wünsche, dass AMD so lange wie möglich durchhält.


----------



## DaStash (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Den größten Teil der x86 Geschichte war Intel ohne erwähnenswerte Mitberwerber, dennoch kamen immer wieder neue Produkte und die Preise waren mehr oder weniger immer im gleichen Spektrum. Unabhängig davon, ob es gerade Mitbewerber gab oder nicht.
> Insofern ist die Schwarzmalerei wenig zielführend.


Das ist keine Schwarzmalerei sondern das Monopolprinzip. Und die Tatsache das es kleine Mitbewerber gab bedeutete noch lange keine fairen Bedingungen, schließlich musste Intel nicht ohne Grund eine Rekord Strafsumme zahlen, da sie versucht haben AMD aus verkaufsrelevanten Märkten durch nachgewiesenen Absprachen fernzuhalten.^^

*@PlaGGy*
Schau Dir alleine mal das Wassmonopol in Berlin an. Wir haben hier die höchsten Wasserkosten, da es eben "keine" Alternativen gibt und ein "nein, is mir zu teuer" geht da nicht, denn schließlich ist Wasser notwendig. Und das trifft, wie research treffend festgestellt hat, auch auf viele andere Bereiche zu. Sollt AMD wirklich mal den x86 Markt aufgeben wird es für Intel keinen Grund mehr geben die Preise zu drücken. Warum auch wenn sie keiner dazu "nötigt"???

MfG


----------



## DarkMo (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

man merkt einfach, dass der bully ein reinfall war ^^ am besten war noch die "werbung" dafür, wie er den intel wegschiebt  so sehr ich amd mag, aber man muss auch realistisch bleiben - dat ding is ne gurke :/

nuja, wenn das mit den konsolen da stimmt, was blizzard23 (?) sagte und dieser china deal da was einbringt, hilft das vllt.


----------



## Locuza (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



cubbi223 schrieb:


> Ich Hab nen AMD FX kein Problem mit der Kiste.  Alles Läuft ohne Probleme. und ich hatte Vorher intel


 Der Aussage fehlt es etwas an Essenz, findest du nicht? 



snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Wenn es nur um Leistung geht, hängt AMD aber schon länger zurück, nicht erst seit Bulldozer.
> 
> Die  Modul-Technik kam einfach viel zu früh (für den Desktop Markt) und bei  der eigentlichen Leistung (pro Kern) hats AMD verschi__en, und dass muss  man ihnen vorhalten!
> 
> Vllt gehts mit Vishera wieder aufwärts,  aber bis der kommt dauerts noch, und an Ivy werden sie sowieso nicht  vorbeikommen, dazu muss schon eine komplette Neuentwicklung her, denn  durch Abspecken und Training wird selbst aus dem dicksten Elefanten  keine Gazelle


Das Konzept kam nicht zu früh auf den Markt, AMD kam mit ihrer  Implantation zu früh, es funktioniert es auch nicht so,  wie es sein sollte. Bulldozer sieht schon stark nach einer Version zwischen Alpha und Beta aus. Eine  komplette Neuentwicklung ist nicht nötig, aber gewisse Dinge müssen  einfach verändert werden. 



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Sollten  sich die Gerüchte bewahrheiten, und die neuen Konsolen komplett auf AMD  Hardware setzen, müsste das doch einen kleinen Aufschwung bei AMD  bewirken. Zumindest wäre das doch ein großes Geschäft.


Also ein großes Geschäft, um sich am Markt zu festigen ja, finanziell wohl eher nein. 



plaGGy schrieb:


> Was  mit den Konsolen ist: Ich würde es nicht nachvollziehen können... warum  denn schon wieder die schlechtere Leistung bei höherem Verbrauch  wählen? Vermutlich weils billiger ist, und das Nachsehen hat der PC  Gamer, weil er wieder die Konsolenports fressen muss, die vermutlich  schon bei Release der Konsolen wieder 2 Jahre hinter der Technik  herhinken, im Grunde noch viel schlimmer als es bei Release der letzten  KonsolenGeneration gewesen ist.


Meinst du ein Intel sollte lieber in eine Konsole oder wie zuvor IBM?  Wenigstens die PS4 wird Technik haben, die up-to-date sein wird. 



DaStash schrieb:


> Ne,  dass ist Quatsch. Ein Monopolist kann diktieren und muss sich an nichts  orientieren, da es keine relevanten Alternativen gibt. Deshalb ja auch  Monopol.
> 
> MfG


Eingeschränkt. Ein Monopolist hat "nur" einen größeren Rahmen, den  Preismechanismus kann er nicht außer Kraft setzen. Ein Szenario wie  1.000 Dollar für einen Core i4 oder ähnliches ist einfach Quatsch. 



Research schrieb:


> Also willst du mir sagen das MS mit Office kein Monopol hat?
> 
> Plaggy: Echte Monopole sieht man noch bei Strom, Treibstoff und Wasser. Ebenso der Bahn.


Er will dir sagen, selbst als Monopolist kann man nicht uneingeschränkt  Preise diktieren und muss auch nicht unbedingt Wucherpreise  veranschlagen, solange die Nachfrage nicht hoch genug ist.


----------



## plaGGy (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



Research schrieb:


> Also willst du mir sagen das MS mit Office kein Monopol hat?
> 
> Plaggy: Echte Monopole sieht man noch bei Strom, Treibstoff und Wasser. Ebenso der Bahn.


 
1. sind das etwas wichtigere Dinge wie ein HomePC
und 2. wo ist beim Strom ein Monopol? Es gibt viele Anbieter mit extremen Preisunterschieden, ich kenne alleine 2. die arbeiten sogar hart an der Preisuntergrenze die sie geben könnten.

Wasser, mal ehrlich: Lebensnotwendig und lächerliche Preise bezahlst du auch nur, wenn du Pech und einen Abzockanbieter hast. Der Rest arbeitet auch oft im 0-Gewinnbereich; ist vom Grunde her allerdings ein Monopol, weil man seinen Anbieter idR nicht wählen kann und auf den Preis angewiesen ist.

Treibstoff: Das ist Preisabsprache, hat nichts mit Monopol zu tun, kommt eher einem Oligolpol nahe.
Tut mir Leid, aber ihr werft hier mit begriffen durcheinander, die teils NICHTS mit einem Monopol zu tun haben.


Edit: Ein Monopolist KANN, wenn es nicht lebensnotwendig ist (und dann auch nur eingeschränkt) die Preisfunktion nicht aushebeln, weil irgendann die Nachfrage einbrechen wird, da die Leute es nicht mehr zahlen können und wollen. Und der Monopolist will schließlich auch Geld verdienen, also wird er die Preise in einem vernünftigen Rahmen lassen.


----------



## Noctua (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



Soulflyflyhigh schrieb:


> Da wurde oft u häufig AMD empfohlen......was hat's aber gebracht? Nichts!!! Warum, ganz einfach weil die Hauptabnehmer ala hp, Acer etc oder die Ketten Saturn, Media markt etc nur ihre fertig Intel PCs im Angebot hatten u von AMD sogut wie nix....


Meiner Meinung nach ist das Problem von AMD, dass sie ATI gekauft haben und das Geld für weitere Entwicklungen gefehlt hat. Bis inkl.  Athlon X2 hatte ich seit dem K6 nur AMD-CPUs im System, ich habe alle Sockel seit Sockel 7 mitgemacht und immer AMD weiter empfohlen. Aber nach dem Kauf von ATI gings meiner Meinung nach bergab.

Letztens hatte ich für mein Mediacenter die Wahl: Llano (A4/A6 65W-Modell) auf A75 oder Core i3-2120T auf H77 mit minimalem Preisunterschied. Ich habe mich dann für den Core i3 entschieden. 20W für das System mit 300W NT, Board, 2x2GB RAM und einer SSD. Da kommt kein Llano ran.


----------



## DaStash (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

Dafür geht AMD jetzt wieder den richtigen Weg, mit den APU´s und auch der BUlldozer ist ok, da die Architekturänderung ansich richtig war. Mal schauen wie die zweite Generation aussieht.

@locuza
Klar eingeschränkt aber dennoch "deutlich" über dem wie der Preis sich mit Konkurrenz entwickeln würde, siehe Berliner Wasser Betriebe Beispiel.

MfG


----------



## DaStash (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



plaGGy schrieb:


> 1. sind das etwas wichtigere Dinge wie ein HomePC
> und 2. wo ist beim Strom ein Monopol? Es gibt viele Anbieter mit extremen Preisunterschieden, ich kenne alleine 2. die arbeiten sogar hart an der Preisuntergrenze die sie geben könnten.


 STrom ist deshalb ein Monopol, weil die 4 großen Anbieter sich den Markt aufgeteilt haben und nicht gegenseitig auf dem Ast sägen, auf dem sie sitzen. Und die vielen kleinen Anbieter sind oftmals Tochterfirmen der großen.


> Wasser, mal ehrlich: Lebensnotwendig und lächerliche Preise bezahlst du auch nur, wenn du Pech und einen Abzockanbieter hast. Der Rest arbeitet auch oft im 0-Gewinnbereich; ist vom Grunde her allerdings ein Monopol, weil man seinen Anbieter idR nicht wählen kann und auf den Preis angewiesen ist.


Tun sie aber nachweislich nicht und dieses Beispiel zeigt einfach zu gut auf was passiert/ passieren kann, wenn keine Konkurrenz da ist.

MfG


----------



## Locuza (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



DaStash schrieb:


> .
> @locuza
> Klar eingeschränkt aber dennoch "deutlich" über dem wie der Preis sich mit Konkurrenz entwickeln würde, siehe Berliner Wasser Betriebe Beispiel.
> 
> MfG


Du kannst auch die Güter nicht alle vergleichen. Da kommt es auf die Notwendigkeit an, auf die Alternativen, auf die Möglichkeiten die bestehen, wenn ich theoretisch ein Monopolist wäre. Deutlich über, als ohne Konkurrenz würde dennoch nicht 1.000 Dollar für ein Low-End Produkt heißen


----------



## plaGGy (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



DaStash schrieb:


> STrom ist deshalb ein Monopol, weil die 4 großen Anbieter sich den Markt aufgeteilt haben und nicht gegenseitig auf dem Ast sägen, auf dem sie sitzen. Und die vielen kleinen Anbieter sind oftmals Tochterfirmen der großen.
> Tun sie aber nachweislich nicht und dieses Beispiel zeigt einfach zu gut auf was passiert/ passieren kann, wenn keine Konkurrenz da ist.
> 
> MfG



Eine Absprache macht aus einem Oligopol immer noch kein Monopol.

Tun sie doch, nur weil es in Berlin nicht so ist, darfst du das nicht auf alle durchschlagen, bei uns arbeitet der Wasserversorger nur zu den Selbstkosten, und die sind dank guter Betriebswirtschaft recht gering. Nur ist das leider nicht überall der Fall (gab da mal eine schöne Reportage vor ein paar Wochen bei phoenix) und wie gesagt: Wasser ist lebensnotwendig, nur in solch einem Bereich ist es bedingt möglich ein Monopol zu erhalten.
Und spinnen wir das nun weiter: Mal angenommen der Preis geht noch höher, was macht ihr dann? Ihr holt euch euer Wasser woanders, irgendwann, irgendwo, irgendwie. Oder ihr brennt die Zentrale des Versorgers nieder, was auch immer.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Wenn man das Rennen in der Liga der 10 Jahre alten bestreitet, ja. Nur zählt wohl hier die physische Ausdauer/Stärke mehr, als das eigentliche Klapprad, wenn dieses in Ordnung ist.
> 
> Es ist derzeit wirklich Schwer, AMD-Cpu's zu empfehlen, aber im Alltag und für Normalanwender, wird dieser, rein von der Performence, keine drastischen Unterschiede wahrnehmen, da jene nicht Analysen betreiben, oder "entsprechende" Gamer sind. Was die derzeitige Leistungsaufnahme der Bulldozer angeht, ist das schon ein anderes Thema.
> 
> ...



Ich habe ja nix gegen AMD.  ICh bezog es ja auch nur auf den Sockel, wo ich der Meinung bin das dem zu lange gehuldigt hatten. S. A gab es lange, aber der direkte Vorgänger S. 939 wurde schlagartig nach kurzer Zeit vom Markt genommen ( das nahm ich denen schon übel ).

Untergehen werden die schon nicht, nur wird es Zeit die gröbsten Schnitzer auszugleichen


----------



## DaStash (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Eine Absprache macht aus einem Oligopol immer noch kein Monopol.


In dem Fall faktisch schon, da die großen Anbieter sich regional aufgeteilt haben und pro Region quasi keine Konkurrenz existiert.



plaGGy schrieb:


> Und spinnen wir das nun weiter: Mal angenommen der Preis geht noch höher, was macht ihr dann? Ihr holt euch euer Wasser woanders, irgendwann, irgendwo, irgendwie. Oder ihr brennt die Zentrale des Versorgers nieder, was auch immer.


Ne, dass ist genauso wie beim Treibstoff. Bevor da wirklich etwas in diese Richtung passiert, nutzen die Menschen das weiter, auch wenns defakto unbezahlbar wird, da sie einfach "alternativlos" drauf angewiesen sind.

p.s.: Ich sage ja auch nicht das dann eine CPU 1000€ kostet aber wohl merklich mehr als wenn Konkurrenz sowohl im Preis als auch in der Leistung bestehen würde.


MfG


----------



## Research (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

Nun, eine Handvoll Anbieter die sich gegenseitig die Preise abschauen als Oligopol zu bezeichnen...

Ja es sind mehr als mono (1). Unterschiede sind im Produkt (und Produktion) aber nicht festzustellen. Ebenso wenig im Preis.

Anders ist es mit Lebensmitteln. Wobei da auch riesige Konzerne dahinter stehen...

Zum Wasser: Ja, die Berliner wurden von der Regierung gut gefist**. Anders kann ich es jetzt nicht ausdrücken. Und wer sagt das die anderen gute Samariter sind und für +/-0 arbeiten?

Nun, Intel bietet gerne mal CPUs für 1k +xxx an. Bei 30% Mehrleistung als das 300€ Modell.


----------



## MG42 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

@Dr.Bakterius: Sockel A? du meinst wohl AM2 und die "Erweiterung".

Das Wohl AMDs (CPU-Sparte) wird immer noch vom Wohlwollen der OEMs abhängen, und da ist auch die Nachfrage der Kunden nötig. So ein Fusion (APU) als Mobil/HTPC, das ist jetzt das Terrain auf das AMD hoffen bzw. alle Anstrengungen dransetzen muss.


----------



## Clawhammer (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ne, dass ist Quatsch. Ein Monopolist kann diktieren und muss sich an nichts orientieren, da es keine relevanten Alternativen gibt. Deshalb ja auch Monopol.
> 
> MfG



In Deutschland ist es vielleicht auf kurzer Distanz möglich zudiktieren, jedoch muss Inten damit rechnen das sich diverse Kartellämter einschalten, des es wäre schon Irreführend wenn der selber Prozessor im Jahr vorher vllt. 100€ gekostet hat, aber im Jahr darauf das 10fache, obwohl es keinen erkennbaren Mehraufwand gibt.

Also könnte Intel kurz den Markt nach oben schiessen, aber auch mit empfindlichen Strafen rechnen...


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

Bei all den huldigen für AMD, die ich nicht teile weil ich in der Zeit einfach kein Interesse für Hardware hatte(erst seit Ende 2010 ):
Man muss doch mal bedenken wo AMD hin will. Es kann sehr gut möglich sein das man bald bei AMD die Wahl hat zwischen folgenden Dingen:
-HSA: Modulbauweise bei der CPU, Crossifre X aus dem Grafikteil der CPU und ner dedizierten Karte. Weder die Module machen im Desktopbereich für Gamer wirklich Sinn, weshalb ich auch nicht verstehen kann wie man ne APU mit nur einem Modul rausbringen können will. Dazu kommt das die Crossfire X Sache alles andere als flüssig läuft und wenn man nur ne dedizierte nimmt kann man sich den IGP Teil, so leistungsstark er auch sein wird, schenken.
-Server CPU: Viele Module, eventuell auch hoher Takt um im Desktopbereich auch damit was anfangen zu können aber ansonsten eben nen Server Design das es wie alle Server Design im Desktopbereich ziemlich schwer hat.

Ich meine mir ist ja klar das viele noch einen Wettbewerber von Intel haben wollen aber AMD will das eben nicht mehr sein:
AMD: Der klassische

Man sieht doch eindeutig wo AMD hin will: HSA, mobile Lösungen. Man arbeitet ja mittlerweile auch mit AMR zusammen und anderen Unternehmen in der HSA Foundation um eben aus dem Marktbereich von Intel wegzukommen weil man selber eingesehen hat das man dort nicht mehr konkurrien kann.
Während Intel schon bei 22nm und Tri Gate ist sowie schon den nächsten Schritt vorbereitet, der 2014 mit dem Shrink von Haswell kommen wird, kommen AMDs nächste Prozessoren eben noch in 32nm, iirc sollen die HSA Modelle in 28nm kommen. Aber mit der Energieeffizienz wird man nicht mehr mithalten können wenn die Schere im Fertigungsprozess zu groß wird. 
Sollte Intel mit Haswell bei der IGP nochmal richtig zulegen bekommt man eben auch mit HSA ein Problem, denn schon jetzt ist Intel alles andere als in weiter Ferne. 
Was bleibt da noch? Andere Märkte suchen. 
Was heißt das für den AMD Treuen? Entweder damit leben oder sich auch neu orientieren, so schmerzhaft es auch sein mag.


----------



## plaGGy (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



Research schrieb:


> Nun, eine Handvoll Anbieter die sich gegenseitig die Preise abschauen als Oligopol zu bezeichnen...
> 
> Ja es sind mehr als mono (1). Unterschiede sind im Produkt (und Produktion) aber nicht festzustellen. Ebenso wenig im Preis.
> 
> ...



Es bleibt ein Oligopol, ob die sich nun mit illegalen Preisabsprachen bereichern oder nicht.
Und es geht auch nich um Unterschiede im Produkt, nur um die Anzahl der Anbieter.
ich will nicht bestreiten, das Preisabsprachen im Oligopol der Definition eines Monopols vor allem im bezug auf den Auswirkungen für den Verbraucher durchaus nahekommen, aber bitte nicht alles durcheinnander werfen.
Gegen Preisabsprachen gibt es das Kartellamt; bei Gegenmaßnahmen zu einem Monopol bewegen wir uns im rechlichen Rahmen eher auf dünnem Eis.

Bei dem Preisunterschied arbeiten die mit Sicherheit für nicht viel mehr als die Unkosten, wo soll der Rest vom Geld auch hin?
Wir reden hier von teils 200€ Preisunterschied auf Haushaltsmengen im jahr.

1. ist die beschriebene CPU der allerletzte Highend-Status, 2. hat sie als Luxusprodukt eine komplett andere Käuferschaft als Ziel und 3. sieht man doch an den verkauften Stück, das auch die angesprochene Käuferschaft sich nicht bedingungslos schröpfen lässt.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

Ich sehe die Gefahr nicht das Intel Mondpreise machen wird.
Bisher hat man auch seit vielen Jahren keine Konkurrenz von AMD und da ist AMD zum Teil selbst dran Schuld.
Trotzdem waren die Sandys beim besseren Gesamtpaket günstiger als Lynnfield. Ivy hingegen bleibt eher auf den Preisniveau wie es ist, da gabs noch keine starken Vergnünstigungen wie teilweise beim i5-2500k.
Schaut man sich den Markt aber mal an geht doch sowieso alles mehr in den mobilen Bereich, der Desktop PC ist ein Nischenprodukt. Für Intel gibts von unten Druck von ARM, von oben Druck durch beispielsweise IBM im Servermarkt, ein wenig Druck von der Seite durch AMD und noch mächtig Druck von hinten: Dem eigenen Vorgängerprodukt.
Bevor Intel im x86 Desktopbereich allein auf weiter Flur steht denke ich eher das sich IBM nach einem möglichen Wegfall von AMD wieder ein Stück des Kuchens schnapp, so unlukrativ es auch sein mag.


----------



## Das Daub (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> ...weil ich in der Zeit einfach kein Interesse für Hardware hatte(erst seit Ende 2010 )



Das erklärt einiges


----------



## Schaffe89 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



			
				GodenMic schrieb:
			
		

> Weder die Module machen im Desktopbereich für Gamer wirklich Sinn, weshalb ich auch nicht verstehen kann wie man ne APU mit nur einem Modul rausbringen können will.


 
Es gibt noch andere Dinge außer Gamen, ist dir das schonmal in den Sinn gekommen, GoldenMic?
AMD hat alles auf die Modulbauweise ausgerichtet, weil man sich davon Kosten, Platz und Effizienzvorteile verspricht gegenüber der alten K10 Architektur, weil gewisse Elemente wie die FPU nur einmal pro Modul vorhanden sind.
Warum nur ein Modul? Weil wahrscheinlich mehr in gewissen Preisbereichen nicht nötig ist. Da hast du deine Antwort.



> Ich meine mir ist ja klar das viele noch einen Wettbewerber von Intel haben wollen aber AMD will das eben nicht mehr sein:


 
Man versucht mit Innovationen den Senf von hinten auf das Brot zu schmieren, bis er nach vorne durchläuft.
Dass die Löcher dafür nicht sehr groß sind, sollte klar sein, da geb ich dir recht.



> Das erklärt einiges


 
Deswegen hat er ja auch keine Ahnung davon wie schwierig es ist, CPu´s zu entwickeln und stempelt alles was AMD herausbringt als "fail" ab.



> das es wie alle Server Design im Desktopbereich ziemlich schwer hat.


Der Phenom II war auch ein Server Design.
AMD mangelt es einfach am Feinschliff und am grandiosen Fertigungsprozess.


----------



## chris991 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

ein neuer prozessor hersteller muss her


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



MG42 schrieb:


> @Dr.Bakterius: Sockel A? du meinst wohl AM2 und die "Erweiterung".
> 
> Das Wohl AMDs (CPU-Sparte) wird immer noch vom Wohlwollen der OEMs abhängen, und da ist auch die Nachfrage der Kunden nötig. So ein Fusion (APU) als Mobil/HTPC, das ist jetzt das Terrain auf das AMD hoffen bzw. alle Anstrengungen dransetzen muss.



Nein, es war schon so gemeint wie es dort steht. Ich bezog mich ja nur auf die Laufzeit der Sockel, und dorten waren alle lange am Mrkt nur eben nicht der S. 939. Aber am bestehenden Sockel wurde wurde immer nur rumgeklebt wie zb dann AM2+ -> AM3 -> AM3+. Wenn ich gehässig wäre würde ich sagen das noch ein Am 3 + 1 kommt.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



Schaffe89 schrieb:


> Es gibt noch andere Dinge außer Gamen, ist dir das schonmal in den Sinn gekommen, GoldenMic?
> AMD hat alles auf die Modulbauweise ausgerichtet, weil man sich davon Kosten, Platz und Effizienzvorteile verspricht gegenüber der alten K10 Architektur, weil gewisse Elemente wie die FPU nur einmal pro Modul vorhanden sind.
> Warum nur ein Modul? Weil wahrscheinlich mehr in gewissen Preisbereichen nicht nötig ist. Da hast du deine Antwort.


 
Natürlich ist mir das schon in den Sinn gekommen. Aber auch da setzt sich AMD nur selten von Intel ab und das bei meist wesentlich schlechterer Effizeinz.
Ob man mit der Modulbauweise wirklich Kosten spart wage ich zu bezweifeln. Während Intel wirklich schon ne winzige Diesize hat und eben dadurch Kosten spart hat man bei AMD ne sehr große Diesize. Das läuft auf weniger Chips pro Wafer hinaus. Dazu kommt eben noch die teils zu bemängelnde Leistung gegenüber echten Kernen, beispielweise gegenüber dem eigenem Vorgänger.
Also zu dem einem Modul nochmal: Mich stört daran nur das man im Zweifelsfall nur einen Kern hat. Und ich würde niemanden mehr im Officebereich zu einer CPU raten mit einem Kern oder einem Kern mit SMT. Da fällt CMT dann auch hinten runter. Aber das ist wohl Ansichtsache. 





> Deswegen hat er ja auch keine Ahnung davon wie schwierig es ist, CPu´s zu entwickeln und stempelt alles was AMD herausbringt als "fail" ab.



Lustig wie du vom einen aufs andere schließt. Ich kann mir wohl sehr gut vorstellen wie schwierig das ist und das deswegen auch nicht einfach nen neuer Wettbewerber in dem x86 Bereich auftauchen wird(von der fehlenden Lizenz mal abgesehen). 
Aber der Satz war einfach unnötig weil er nicht stimmt. Aber hauptsache mal geflamed, ne? 




> Der Phenom II war auch ein Server Design.
> AMD mangelt es einfach am Feinschliff und am grandiosen Fertigungsprozess.



Was ich damit sagen wollte: Serverdesigns sind einfach für andere Bereiche gedacht als Desktopmodelle. Eben um im Serverbereich eingesetzt zu werden.
Oder kannst du mir Beispiele nennen in denen es Sinn gemacht hat eine wirkliche Server CPU(und nicht diese E3 Xeons) auf nen hohen Takt zu bringen, damit sie schnell genug für den Desktopbereich sind aber dennoch effizeint?
Das sind eben 2 Unterschiedliche Anwendungsgebiete und genau sehe ich das Problem.
Würde man es schaffen den Turbo bei der Modulbauweise etwas, ich nenn es mal intelligenter, zu nutzen würde man denke ich das ein oder andere Problem umschiffen können. 
Ich meine damit beispielsweise das erkannt wird das Anwendung x oder Spiel y nur 2 Kerne nutzt, man den Rest schlafen legt und dafür bei den 2 Cores einen besonders hohen Takt anlegt und eben nicht nur die 300-500 Mhz.
Aber natürlich ist mir klar das dies alles andere als einfach ist, warscheinlich eher unmöglich, und auch nicht allein in AMDs Händen liegt


----------



## DaStash (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

Leute, bleibt mal beim Thema...^^

MfG


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

Recht hast du. Sorry.


----------



## Research (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

Ja auch ich: Ein letztes Wort zu den Preisabsprachen. Die sind dank Telefon und spähenden Mitarbeitern nicht (mehr) nötig. Wer das doch macht und sich erwischen lässt hat es verdient.

Es werden gerne mal Server und Desktop vermischt.

Aber wirklich günstig was zum Spielen bekommt man weder von AMD noch Intel.


----------



## Cuddleman (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nix gegen AMD. ICh bezog es ja auch nur auf den Sockel, wo ich der Meinung bin das dem zu lange gehuldigt hatten. S. A gab es lange, aber der direkte Vorgänger S. 939 wurde schlagartig nach kurzer Zeit vom Markt genommen ( das nahm ich denen schon übel ).
> 
> Untergehen werden die schon nicht, nur wird es Zeit die gröbsten Schnitzer auszugleichen


 
Ich fand das recht Lustig.
Ich hätte doch ein Zwinckersmilie hinter den Klappfahradtext anfügen sollen , so eins. Ich fand das recht Lustig.

Sockeländerungen wird es mehr oder weniger weiterhin geben. 

Mal was zum spinnen:
Ich bin gespannt, wann der erste Hersteller von Prozessoren, oder Grafikchips, eine kubische Form heraus bringt, denn irgendwann kann man nur mit Verkleinern irgendwann die Hitze nicht mehr so abführen wie bisher. Nur wenn man die CPU so aufteilt das ein zentraler Wärmeleitkern/e (mini-Vaporchamber, mini-Heattower) die Hotspots auf nimmt und an den Heatspreader abgibt, kann man die Chipflächen stappelbar machen und daurch vergrößern, ohne den Sockel in der Grundfläche zu vergrößern. Außerdem wäre auch mehr Auflagefläche am Heatspreader für Heatpipes vorhanden. Technisch machbar ist es derweil schon, aber keiner machts. Würde AMD sich dieser Sache angenommen haben, wäre der Stromverbrauch sicherlich auch um einiges geringer.


----------



## belle (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Den größten Teil der x86 Geschichte war Intel ohne erwähnenswerte Mitberwerber, dennoch kamen immer wieder neue Produkte und die Preise waren mehr oder weniger immer im gleichen Spektrum. Unabhängig davon, ob es gerade Mitbewerber gab oder nicht.
> Insofern ist die Schwarzmalerei wenig zielführend.


 
Da hat man aber auch noch über 3000 DM für einen PC gezahlt und nicht 700 €. Die D-Mark hatte damals einen recht ordentlichen Wert, nicht so wie der Euro heute, dafür hat man heute eben Vorteile beim Export.
Die Technik ist gesehen zum Durchschnittsverdienst tatsächlich duch die Konkurrenz und günstigere Herstellungsmethoden wesentlich billiger geworden.
Puuuh, Wirtschaft nervt!


----------



## ITpassion-de (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



belle schrieb:


> Da hat man aber auch noch über 3000 DM für einen PC gezahlt und nicht 700 €. Die D-Mark hatte damals einen recht ordentlichen Wert, nicht so wie der Euro heute, dafür hat man eben Vorteil beim Export.
> Puuuh, Wirtschaft nervt!


 
Ich habe sogar damals 4.000,- DM gezahlt, lag aber weniger am Prozessor, sondern am Rest. Die CPU kostete etwa 1.000,- DM, was für die 2. größte Lieferbare absolut Ok ist. Selbst nach heutigen Maßstäben.


----------



## belle (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

Ja, das stimmt. Sagen wir es mal so: Es gibt heute mehr schnelle Mainstream-Modelle als früher. Ein i7 3930k lohnt sich im Gegensatz aufgrund der Kern-Skalierung aber nur, wenn man das Anwendungsgebiet dafür hat.


----------



## Cuddleman (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



belle schrieb:


> Ja, das stimmt. Sagen wir es mal so: Es gibt heute mehr schnelle Mainstream-Modelle als früher. Ein i7 3930k lohnt sich im Gegensatz aufgrund der Kern-Skalierung aber nur, wenn man das Anwendungsgebiet dafür hat.


 
... das den 3930K voll auslastende...


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Was mit den Konsolen ist: Ich würde es nicht nachvollziehen können... warum denn schon wieder die schlechtere Leistung bei höherem Verbrauch wählen? Vermutlich weils billiger ist, und das Nachsehen hat der PC Gamer, weil er wieder die Konsolenports fressen muss, die vermutlich schon bei Release der Konsolen wieder 2 Jahre hinter der Technik herhinken, im Grunde noch viel schlimmer als es bei Release der letzten KonsolenGeneration gewesen ist.


 
Du gehst vom jetzigen Stand der Software aus, und die ist nunmal in den seltensten Fällen auf die Bulldozer-Modulbauweise optimiert. Diese Architektur steht und fällt mit optimierter Software, übrigens genau wie Intels Hyperthreading, das bei seiner Einführung außer Leistungseinbußen nichts gebracht hat. Bei Konsolen wird aber alles daran gesetzt, auch noch das letzte Quäntchen an Leistung aus der verbauten Hardware herauszuholen, was in dieser Form für den PC durch die quasi unendliche Vielfalt an Hardwarekonfigurationen unmöglich ist. Warum sollten sich mit entsprechender Optimierung also nicht die 8 Integerkerne eines Bulldozers auch in Leistung umsetzen lassen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Ich fand das recht Lustig.
> Ich hätte doch ein Zwinckersmilie hinter den Klappfahradtext anfügen sollen , so eins. Ich fand das recht Lustig.
> 
> Sockeländerungen wird es mehr oder weniger weiterhin geben.
> ...



Klar werden die Sockel ewig ändern. Ich fand es eben halt befremdlich das der S. A so lange am Markt war wie auch der AM2 / 3, nur der S. 939 eben nicht und nach  wenigen CPUs einfach eingesttampft wurde. Warum wird dann am bestehenden Sockel so festgehalten als stecken da Großmutters Ersparnisse drin? Bei Sockel AM3 oder 3+ hätte man den Zopf ja längst abschneiden können.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

OMG. Alle reden vom Highend Bereich, aber das ist eine Nischenprodukt. Größter Anteil ist immer noch, Low und Midrage. Und dort kann sich AMD dank Trinity sehr gut beweisen. Und der Umsatzrückgang passiert halt, weil der größte teil, der Otto-Normal erst mal Tablet und Smartphone kauft bevor ein neuer PC,Note oder Netbook zulegen. Mit diesen Problem hat auch nVidia zu kämpfen.


----------



## Cuddleman (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Klar werden die Sockel ewig ändern. Ich fand es eben halt befremdlich das der S. A so lange am Markt war wie auch der AM2 / 3, nur der S. 939 eben nicht und nach wenigen CPUs einfach eingesttampft wurde. Warum wird dann am bestehenden Sockel so festgehalten als stecken da Großmutters Ersparnisse drin? Bei Sockel AM3 oder 3+ hätte man den Zopf ja längst abschneiden können.


 
Du vergißt dabei auch das kurzzeitliche Leben des 754-Sockels, der meiner Meinung nach, eh nur Verschwendung war und genauso wie 939 nur eine Vorstufe zu den AM_-Sockeln darstellte, bei der die CPU-Architektur wohl mit der ausschlaggebende Grund war, aber eher die Dualchannelanbindung. Dem 940 gebührte jedoch ein längeres Leben, bedingt durch die Serververwendung. 
Mir kraust sich langsam die Stirn, wenn ich daran Denke, das vielleicht mein letztes 939 Asus-MB nicht mehr Arbeiten will und nur noch ein Asrock-MB verfügbar wäre. Meinen FX-60 wärs egal, mir nicht.

Das beim "Bulli" nicht wesentlich mehr Pin's nötig wurden, wundert mich immernoch. Vielleicht wird der Zopf, mit eventueller Quadchannel-Speichererweiterung, abgeschnitten.


----------



## Rollora (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



pringles schrieb:


> ganz einfach die intel sind schneller und verbrauchen weniger, bis 100€ hat amd ein besseres p/l verhältnis, danach ist intel einfach überlegen


 das is einfach glatt gelogen und falsch.
Je nach Anwendungsbereich:
In Spielen und im Büro ist ein i3 sowas von deutlich schneller als jeder angebotene AMD Prozessor

@News: na Gott sei Dank eine Umsatz, keine Gewinnwarnung


----------



## LCD (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

Neu gekauft habe ich nur ein einziges mal ein intel System, ansonsten ausschließlich AMD. Deswegen hoffe ich dass AMD intel doch noch überholen kann.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

Auf der Autobahn? Entschuldigung der musste sein.


----------



## Locuza (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



LCD schrieb:


> Neu gekauft habe ich nur ein einziges mal ein intel System, ansonsten ausschließlich AMD. Deswegen hoffe ich dass AMD intel doch noch überholen kann.


Never. Wobei 2 Dekaden nehme ich als Puffer.


----------



## DiZER (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

AMD hatte mehrfach schlechte starts, viele fehler gemacht und zu lange falsche führungsriegen gehabt- ja, ja - das wissen wir ja. eine mütze voll pech eben auch noch gratis oben drauf gehabt + böses Intel Kartell, schade für sie. trotzdem wäre es dumm ein solch geschichtsträchtiges unternehmen abzustrafen und nur noch intels zu kaufen nur weil die halt im moment schneller sind. ich verdanke AMD viel spaß und hoffe weiterhin auf ein gutes preisleistungsverhältnis und neue innovationen, denn eine welt ohne AMD wäre nicht dieselbe. 

gruß


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

Ich habe mich schon gefragt wann diese News kommt. Seitdem ich hier angemeldet bin waren im PC-Beratungsunterforum geschätzt 50 Intel CPU's gegen 4 AMD CPU's.

Aber das ironische ist, dass es mehr als die Hälfte AMD GPU's sind, die vorgeschlagen werden. Wenn ich mir das so anschaue war ATI zu kaufen das schlauste was AMD machen konnte. 

Ich hoffe AMD entwickelt sich schnell im CPU-Markt weiter. Denn Konkurrenz ist sehr wichtig.

Ich persönlich favorisiere allerdings Intel und NVIDIA.


----------



## Kev95 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

AMD hat sicher Fehler gemacht, aber ich bin guter Dinge was das angeht.
Die werden früher oder später wieder etwas reissen, dann wandert vielleicht auch eine AMD CPU in meinen Rechner.

Llano z.B. gefällt mir sehr gut, deshalb hat meine kleine LAN-Gurke auch nen Llano.
Das reicht für viele Games wenn ich nicht den guten Monitor mitnehme.


----------



## Noctua (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Aber das ironische ist, dass es mehr als die Hälfte AMD GPU's sind, die vorgeschlagen werden. Wenn ich mir das so anschaue war ATI zu kaufen das schlauste was AMD machen konnte.


Ähmm...nein. Bei den CPUs können sie Intel schon lange nicht mehr das Wasser reichen. Und Kepler vs 7xxx-Generation? Nvidia hat es ja nicht mal nötig gehabt die Vollausbau raus zuhauen. AMD hat noch nicht mal ansatzweise das Kapital was Intel hat, leistet es sich aber 2 teure Entwicklungsabteilungen (CPU, GPU) zu haben. Dazu noch die Schulden von der ATI-Übernahme.

Nene, die aktuelle Situation hat sich AMD selbst zuzuschreiben.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



Noctua schrieb:


> Und Kepler vs 7xxx-Generation? Nvidia hat es ja nicht mal nötig gehabt die Vollausbau raus zuhauen.


 
Wann Nvidia es schafft ihren Rollrasen rauszubringen liegt wohl nicht in der Hand von AMD,bis dahin wird es wohl GCN 2.0 geben.(Sea Island)


----------



## LCD (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



ALL_FOR_ONE schrieb:


> Auf der Autobahn? Entschuldigung der musste sein.


 Auf der Autobahn der Geschwindigkeit. Mit dem K6-2 und Athlon waren die schon besser als intel.


			
				Locuza schrieb:
			
		

> Never. Wobei 2 Dekaden nehme ich als Puffer.


Sag niemals nie. Schon mit der nächster Hauptgeneration kann sich das Blatt wenden. Würde intel bei Netburst bleiben, hätte wohl kein Spieler heutzutage sowas in seinem Rechner.
Ohne AMD könnte intel seine Preise beliebig diktieren, deswegen rate ich allen zu AMD zu greifen. Man weiß ja wie schamlos intel seine Monopolstellung missbrauchte, und das unterstützen so viele mit ihrem Geld?


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

Ich bin einer der wenigen die einen FX 8150 besitzen.Und ich hoffe das ich nie in die verlegenheit komme eine Intel prozessor kaufen zu müssen.Habe auch schon 200 Euro für den letzten seiner Art (FX 8350 AM3+) gespart.


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



DiZER schrieb:


> trotzdem wäre es dumm ein solch geschichtsträchtiges unternehmen abzustrafen und nur noch intels zu kaufen nur weil die *halt im moment schneller sind*.


 
Das Problem für AMD ist halt nur, dass dieser "Moment" im Sommer 2006 begonnen hat und seither nicht mehr aufhört.


----------



## Trefoil80 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

Boah Alter, wenn man Euch manchmal so reden hört könnte man meinen, mit AMD-CPUs könnte man überhaupt nicht zocken... 
Klar sind die Intel-CPUs momentan besser, aber es ist ja nicht so, als wäre man auf Intel angewiesen...

Jetzt, wo es die Phenom II nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt, finde ich mittlerweile das Angebot "FX-8120 (95 Watt TDP) für 149 EUR von Caseking abzügl. 20 EUR Cashback" gar nicht *sooo* übel, wenn es keine Gebrauchtware sein soll.

Wenn man aber anstelle von 130 EUR lieber 180 EUR für die CPU ausgeben kann und möchte, so ist der i5-2500K die bessere Wahl.


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Boah Alter, wenn man Euch manchmal so reden hört könnte man meinen, mit AMD-CPUs könnte man überhaupt nicht zocken...
> Klar sind die Intel-CPUs momentan besser, aber es ist ja nicht so, als wäre man auf Intel angewiesen...
> 
> Wenn man aber anstelle von 130 EUR lieber 180 EUR für die CPU ausgeben kann und möchte, so ist der i5-2500K die bessere Wahl.


 
Man kann vieles machen, wenn man Kompromissbereit ist. Aber wofür? Um am Ende 50,- Euro zu sparen, bei einem Gerät was ein, zwei oder drei Jahre im Einsatz ist? Ich weiß ja nicht. Wenn man dann noch die Stromkosten mit einbezieht, dann sind selbst die letzten 50 Euro Ersparniss relativ fix aufgebraucht. Dann gibt es eigentlich nicht mehr viel zu entscheiden.


----------



## Shinchyko (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

Ich liebe die Phenoms. Sie brachten mich günstig und schnell ins Quadcore Zeitalter und auch die 6870 von mir is eig. noch voll ok. Aber das AMD nun Probleme hat is offensichtlich dem neusten FX zu verschulden. So schön das Konzept auch ist. AMD hätte die Phenoms weiter entwickeltn sollen. Muss dazu aber auch sagen, das ich von AMDs neusten Grakas sehr enteuscht bin. 4 Kollegen von mir kauften ne HD 7xxx. Und alle 4 haben die Karte direkt nach den ersten Tests wieder zurückgeschickt. Treiberprobleme ohne ende, die Spielen und normales Arbeiten unter Windows unmöglich machten. Der letzte vor ein paar Tagen. 7870 gekauft und 2 Tage probiert, die Probleme selber innen Griff zu bekommen. Und trotz 12.7 Beta und der versuchten fixes klappte nix. 

Ich werde nächstes Jahr auf Nvidia und Intel umsteigen. So leid es mir tut. Trotzdem hoffe ich das AMD die Kurve wieder hinbekommt.


----------



## DaStash (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Man kann vieles machen, wenn man Kompromissbereit ist. Aber wofür? Um am Ende 50,- Euro zu sparen, bei einem Gerät was ein, zwei oder drei Jahre im Einsatz ist? Ich weiß ja nicht. Wenn man dann noch die Stromkosten mit einbezieht, dann sind selbst die letzten 50 Euro Ersparniss relativ fix aufgebraucht. Dann gibt es eigentlich nicht mehr viel zu entscheiden.


Es bleibt ja nicht dabei. Die gesamte Infrastruktur kostet mehr. 

MfG


----------



## Rizzard (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

Wobei Boards für Intel auch nicht mehr teuer sind.


----------



## Noctua (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



DaStash schrieb:


> Es bleibt ja nicht dabei. Die gesamte Infrastruktur kostet mehr.
> 
> MfG


 Das ist einfach falsch. Wenn man die Highend-Premium-Boards hernimmt: Ja.
Aber n SB-Pentium kostet weniger/gleich viel wie ein vergleichbarer Llano und n i3 kaum mehr. Und die brauchen keinen teuren 1866-RAM um ihre Leistung auszuspielen. Und sie verbrauchen einiges mehr an Strom.

Ein gutes H77er Board kostet genauso viel wie ein gutes A75er und der SB-Pentium (35W-Version) ähnlich viel wie ein Dual-/Triplecore-Llano mit 65W. Und der i3-2120T kostet ~40Euro mehr als der A6-3600, läßt sich aber problemlos passiv kühlen.


----------



## Locuza (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



LCD schrieb:


> Sag niemals nie. Schon mit der nächster Hauptgeneration kann sich das Blatt wenden. Würde intel bei Netburst bleiben, hätte wohl kein Spieler heutzutage sowas in seinem Rechner.
> Ohne AMD könnte intel seine Preise beliebig diktieren, deswegen rate ich allen zu AMD zu greifen. Man weiß ja wie schamlos intel seine Monopolstellung missbrauchte, und das unterstützen so viele mit ihrem Geld?


Dürfte ich kurz wissen, was die nächste Hauptgeneration ist? Also eine neue Architektur oder wie? Oder nur so ein Refresh wie Piledriver/Steamroller?
Übrigens hat Intel seine Stellung wirklich schamlos missbraucht, aber das sind alles Unternehmen, AMD ist in der Hinsicht kaum besser und wenn sie die Mittel zur Verfügung hätten, dann hätten sie ähnliche Dinge angestellt. 



ALL_FOR_ONE schrieb:


> Ich bin einer der wenigen die einen FX 8150 besitzen.Und ich hoffe das ich nie in die verlegenheit komme eine Intel prozessor kaufen zu müssen.Habe auch schon 200 Euro für den letzten seiner Art (FX 8350 AM3+) gespart.


Also da muss ich sagen Respekt 
Der FX 8350 wird wohl nicht der letzte seiner Art bleiben 
AMD will ja Vishera bis zum Jahr 2013 führen und meinte mal, das Vishera 2013 nicht das gleiche sein wird, wie Vishera Q3/4 im Jahre 2012. Also ein nettes Update wird es wohl schon noch geben. 

Wichtig ist das Kaveri voll reinschlägt und effizient arbeitet. Mit Steamroller erwarte ich mir eigentlich eine größere Hardwareveränderung und nicht nur bugfixing. Und die Jaguar Cores müssen ordentlich klotzen gegen Intels Atom Nachfolger und ARM. 
Eigentlich sieht die Zukunft super aus, wenn Haswell nicht so ein starkes GPU-Update bekommen würde.


----------



## plaGGy (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



LCD schrieb:


> Sag niemals nie. Schon mit der nächster Hauptgeneration kann sich das Blatt wenden. Würde intel bei Netburst bleiben, hätte wohl kein Spieler heutzutage sowas in seinem Rechner.
> Ohne AMD könnte intel seine Preise beliebig diktieren, deswegen rate ich allen zu AMD zu greifen. Man weiß ja wie schamlos intel seine Monopolstellung missbrauchte, und das unterstützen so viele mit ihrem Geld?


 
Wir sollen also zu AMD greifen, weil Intel seine Stellung ausnutzt? Tun sie das? Für das BESSERE Produkt verlangen sie einen kleinen Aufpreis... ist das Ausnutzen?
Deswegen sollen wir das schlechtere Produkt kaufen, weil das bessere teurer ist? Das nennt sich Marktwirtschaft... wenn du finanziell nicht eingeschränkt bist, die Wahl zwischen 2 Äpfeln hast, der erste nicht groß, alt, überreif und für 1€, der andere , schön geformt, knackig, gut gereift und fürn 1,10€ kaufst du also den Alten, weil der andere Händler sonst seine Marktstellung ausnutzt?

 Tut mir leid, die Aussage ist LÄCHERLICH!

...Und Intel hat immer noch keine Monopolstellung.



DaStash schrieb:


> Es bleibt ja nicht dabei. Die gesamte Infrastruktur kostet mehr.
> 
> MfG



Ja, stimmt, hab rund 50€ mehr bezahlt (wäre in beiden Fällen ein Komplettumstieg der Plattform gewesen), dafür hab ich atm 20% mehr Leistung bei Undervolting und ein kleineres Netzteil.
Das Netzteil oben nicht mit eingerechnet.



Locuza schrieb:


> Also da muss ich sagen Respekt
> Der FX 8350 wird wohl nicht der letzte seiner Art bleiben
> AMD will ja Vishera bis zum Jahr 2013 führen und meinte mal, das Vishera 2013 nicht das gleiche sein wird, wie Vishera Q3/4 im Jahre 2012. Also ein nettes Update wird es wohl schon noch geben.
> 
> ...



AMD hat auch mal gemeint, das der Bulldozer eine Granate wird, am Ende wars dann nur ein billiger Chinaböller. AMD/Ati hat in letzter Zeit sehr, sehr viel Mist in der Presse verbreiter. Da hatten mir die Aussagen von Intel idR doch viel mehr Gehaltvolles zu bieten.


----------



## Locuza (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Wir sollen also zu AMD greifen, weil Intel seine Stellung ausnutzt? Tun sie das? Für das BESSERE Produkt verlangen sie einen kleinen Aufpreis... ist das Ausnutzen?
> Deswegen sollen wir das schlechtere Produkt kaufen, weil das bessere teurer ist? Das nennt sich Marktwirtschaft... wenn du finanziell nicht eingeschränkt bist, die Wahl zwischen 2 Äpfeln hast, der erste nicht groß, alt, überreif und für 1€, der andere , schön geformt, knackig, gut gereift und fürn 1,10€ kaufst du also den Alten, weil der andere Händler sonst seine Marktstellung ausnutzt?
> 
> Tut mir leid, die Aussage ist LÄCHERLICH!
> ...


 Nein, wir sollten zu Intel greifen, weil die Leistung "ausreichend" ist und man mit dem Kauf von Intel zwar ein besseres Produkt bekommt, aber einen Konzern unterstützt der keine weiße Weste trägt. Bleibt jetzt natürlich jedem selbst überlassen, wer der Böse ist und wie viel Leistung für einen ausreichend sind. 
Er spricht wohl die starken Rabatte an, die Intel Media-Saturn und Co. gewährt hat, mit wohl zweifelhaften Auflagen wie 20% Rabatt, dafür das ansonsten keine Produkte mit AMD Prozessoren auf den Markt kommen.
Das war schon sehr auffällig, besonders zu K8-Zeiten, wo AMD besser war, aber Komplett-Systeme von Dell und Media-Markt gefühlt zu 99% auf Intel gesetzt haben. 
Rabatte etc. sind zwar normal, aber wenn dadurch der Konkurrent unterdrückt wirkt und man versucht den Wettbewerb aus zu hebeln, dann ist so etwas strafbar. AMD hat sich jahrelang bemüht solche Fälle auf zu decken, bis man eben etwas hatte.
Intel meinte im Recht zu sein und das wären leere Behauptungen, fragt sich dann nur wieso Intel außergerichtlich 1.25Mrd an AMD überwiesen hat und wohl noch einige Lizenzen dazu geschickt hat...
Durchaus hatte Intel Dreck am stecken und ist ein Teilgrund wieso AMD in der Lage ist, in welcher sie gerade sind. 
Und Intel hat keine reine Monopolstellung, aber ein Quasi-Monopol, somit ist es für mich auch ausreichend, wenn jemand nur Monopol sagt. 



> AMD hat auch mal gemeint, das der Bulldozer eine Granate wird, am Ende  wars dann nur ein billiger Chinaböller. AMD/Ati hat in letzter Zeit  sehr, sehr viel Mist in der Presse verbreiter. Da hatten mir die  Aussagen von Intel idR doch viel mehr Gehaltvolles zu bieten.


Das mit Steamroller mehr verändert wird ist eher gesicherte Spekulation, AMD hat da noch nichts behauptet. Nur zu Vishera hat man sich geäußert und klar, um über 30% werden die sich nicht unterscheiden, aber man kann annehmen das es noch Nachfolgemodelle geben wird.


----------



## Noctua (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



Locuza schrieb:


> Nein, wir sollten zu Intel greifen, weil die Leistung "ausreichend" ist und man mit dem Kauf von Intel zwar ein besseres Produkt bekommt, aber einen Konzern unterstützt der keine weiße Weste trägt. Bleibt jetzt natürlich jedem selbst überlassen, wer der Böse ist und wie viel Leistung für einen ausreichend sind.
> Er spricht wohl die starken Rabatte an, die Intel Media-Saturn und Co. gewährt hat, mit wohl zweifelhaften Auflagen wie 20% Rabatt, dafür das ansonsten keine Produkte mit AMD Prozessoren auf den Markt kommen.
> Das war schon sehr auffällig, besonders zu K8-Zeiten, wo AMD besser war, aber Komplett-Systeme von Dell und Media-Markt gefühlt zu 99% auf Intel gesetzt haben.
> Rabatte etc. sind zwar normal, aber wenn dadurch der Konkurrent unterdrückt wirkt und man versucht den Wettbewerb aus zu hebeln, dann ist so etwas strafbar. AMD hat sich jahrelang bemüht solche Fälle auf zu decken, bis man eben etwas hatte.


 Intel hat die Strafe dafür bezahlt und AMD einen recht hohen Betrag dafür überwiesen. Zudem liegt das Vergehen mittlerweile Jahre zurück. 
Und der Austausch von Patenten ist ein Teil der x86-Lizens zw. Intel und AMD. Intel darf AMDs 64bit verwenden, AMD dafür Intel-Entwicklung. Und das hat NULL mit den Schmieraktionen zu tun.


----------



## DaStash (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

Na gut, wenn ihr sagt das bei Neuanschaffung die Anschaffungskosten sowohl bei Intel als auch bei AMD gleich hoch ausfallen macht es natürlich mehr Sinn auf ein Intelsystem zu setzen. Ich hab das nur in Erinnerung das es vor gar nicht so langer Zeit schon noch entscheidende Unterschiede gab. 

MfG


----------



## Locuza (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



Noctua schrieb:


> Intel hat die Strafe dafür bezahlt und AMD einen recht hohen Betrag dafür überwiesen. Zudem liegt das Vergehen mittlerweile Jahre zurück.
> Und der Austausch von Patenten ist ein Teil der x86-Lizens zw. Intel und AMD. Intel darf AMDs 64bit verwenden, AMD dafür Intel-Entwicklung. Und das hat NULL mit den Schmieraktionen zu tun.


 1.25 Mrd Dollar und es wurde noch ein Lizenzabkommen für 5 Jahre geschlossen. Ich kann natürlich nur spekulieren, aber ich denke dieses fiel zugunsten von AMD aus und auch weil gerade ein Verfahren gegen Intel lief und man das lieber außergerichtlich regeln wollte.


----------



## Research (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



Noctua schrieb:


> []Aber n SB-Pentium kostet weniger/gleich viel wie ein vergleichbarer Llano und n i3 kaum mehr. Und die brauchen keinen teuren 1866-RAM um ihre Leistung auszuspielen. Und sie verbrauchen einiges mehr an Strom.[]



Ähm, erkläre das bitte.

Ein Llano braucht auch kein sonderlich schnelles RAM. Er wird nur Empfohlen da die GPU so leistungsfähig ist das eine hohe Bandbreite benötigt wird, um ihre Leistung ausspielen zu können. Zum Spielen wohlgemerkt. Das zeigen die Benches. Wie sich die iGP von Intel damit verhält,


----------



## LCD (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



Locuza schrieb:


> Dürfte ich kurz wissen, was die nächste  Hauptgeneration ist? Also eine neue Architektur oder wie? Oder nur so  ein Refresh wie Piledriver/Steamroller?
> Übrigens hat Intel seine  Stellung wirklich schamlos missbraucht, aber das sind alles Unternehmen,  AMD ist in der Hinsicht kaum besser und wenn sie die Mittel zur  Verfügung hätten, dann hätten sie ähnliche Dinge angestellt.


  Nächste Hauptgeneration kommt 2015 (nicht die RFRSHes) und wenn ich mich nicht täusche,  Z-RAM als Cache nutzen. D.h. Cache bis zum abwinken. Die Technologie  haben sie ja bereits lizensiert. Was Z-RAM ist, sollte klar sein:  Schneller und kleiner als DRAM oder SRAM:  Z-RAM - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Und tatsache ist dass AMD nseine Stellung nicht ausgenutzt hat, intel aber schon. Ob AMD was ausnützen würde, kann man nicht sagen da die Firma noch nie in diese Verlegenheit kam.



plaGGy schrieb:


> Wir sollen also zu AMD greifen, weil Intel seine Stellung ausnutzt? Tun sie das? Für das BESSERE Produkt verlangen sie einen kleinen Aufpreis... ist das Ausnutzen?
> Deswegen sollen wir das schlechtere Produkt kaufen, weil das bessere teurer ist? Das nennt sich Marktwirtschaft... wenn du finanziell nicht eingeschränkt bist, die Wahl zwischen 2 Äpfeln hast, der erste nicht groß, alt, überreif und für 1€, der andere , schön geformt, knackig, gut gereift und fürn 1,10€ kaufst du also den Alten, weil der andere Händler sonst seine Marktstellung ausnutzt?
> 
> Tut mir leid, die Aussage ist LÄCHERLICH!
> ...


 Absicht oder Pisa? Meine Aussage kommt dir lächerlich vor weil du sie gar nicht verstanden hast.
Wer sagt denn dass intel das bessere Produkt hat und nicht mehr Geld dafür verlangen kann? Mir geht es gar nicht um Geld, sondern wie intel Händler wie z.B. Media Markt geschmiert hat damit die ja keine AMD Prozessoren anbieten. Die Strafen haben die aus der Portoksassen bezahlt weil Sie dank solcher Methoden viel zu viel Geld haben, diese Unsympathler. Das ist das was ich meinte, lieber intel Fanboy. Und wer sagt denn dass intel bessere Prozessoren baut? Derzeit bauen sie schnellere (nicht alle), aber schneller ist nicht immer besser. Wußtest du dass der intel Atom gar keinen Stromsparmechanismus hat? Beim AMD Brazos kann ich die Spannung absenken, in zwei Stromsparmodis und auch im Volllast-Modus. Beim Atom geht das nicht. Auch waren die Atoms schon immer begrenzt (auch das ist Missbrauch wenn RAM auf 2GB/4GB begrenzt wird, viele wußten das gar nicht). Habe zwei Atom-PCs (N230 und D525) und bin damit weniger zufrieden als mit den AMD E-350 Nettops und Laptops. Der Stromverbrauch liegt bei ca. der hälfte von intel.
Damit Intel ja kein Monopolist wird, kaufe ich nur noch AMD.
Dass intel seine Strafe dafür bezahlt hat, entbindet die Firma nicht von Schuld. Sowas sollte in Firmen-Vorstrafenregister drinnen stehen wie es bei Einzelpersonen der Fall ist. Ich mache meine Geschäfte nicht mit Gaunern.


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



Locuza schrieb:


> 1.25 Mrd Dollar und es wurde noch ein Lizenzabkommen für 5 Jahre geschlossen. Ich kann natürlich nur spekulieren, aber ich denke dieses fiel zugunsten von AMD aus und auch weil gerade ein Verfahren gegen Intel lief und man das lieber außergerichtlich regeln wollte.


 
Nicht zu vergessen, dass auch die EU Intel wegen Wettbewerbsverzerrung zu einer Strafzahlung von einer weiteren Milliarde verdonnert hat. EU-Kommission verhängt 1,06 Milliarden Euro Geldbuße gegen Intel [Update] | c't


----------



## Locuza (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



LCD schrieb:


> Nächste Hauptgeneration kommt 2015 (nicht die RFRSHes) und wenn ich mich nicht täusche,  Z-RAM als Cache nutzen. D.h. Cache bis zum abwinken. Die Technologie  haben sie ja bereits lizensiert. Was Z-RAM ist, sollte klar sein:  Schneller und kleiner als DRAM oder SRAM:  Z-RAM - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Das ist das was ich meinte, lieber intel Fanboy.


Also für 2015 ist noch Excavator notiert und bei dem bleibt es laut Roadmap bei ähnlichen Schritten von 10-15%.
Z-RAM ist auch so eine Sache. Gibt es den überhaupt in einem Final-Product bisher? Das Ding ist doch schon seit bald über 6 Jahren "theoretisch" einsatzfähig. Auf Z-RAM wird sich AMD im Zweifel auch nicht stützen können, weil Intel ebenfalls diese Technologie benutzen kann, wenn sie Lust darauf haben. 
Aber auch im Jahr 2015 wird AMD Intel niemals überholen können und auch im Jahr 2020 nicht 



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen, dass auch die EU Intel wegen Wettbewerbsverzerrung zu einer Strafzahlung von einer weiteren Milliarde verdonnert hat. EU-Kommission verhängt 1,06 Milliarden Euro Geldbuße gegen Intel [Update] | c't


Schon traurig welche Almosen als "Strafe" auferlegt werden. Hätte man Intel doch zu 5Mrd.Dollar Zahlungen an AMD verdonnert und später noch einmal etwas für die EU kassiert und alle wären glücklich gewesen. 

AMD wird wohl leider weiterhin tröpfchenweise Gewinne erwirtschaften. Aber so ein richtiger Durchbruch an irgend einem Markt oder eine Nische die gut Geld abwirft und AMD festigen könnte, das wäre echt was tolles. Mal auf Q3 warten und den ganzen Trinity-Angeboten.


----------



## Trefoil80 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Man kann vieles machen, wenn man Kompromissbereit ist. *Aber wofür? *Um am Ende 50,- Euro zu sparen, bei einem Gerät was ein, zwei oder drei Jahre im Einsatz ist? Ich weiß ja nicht. Wenn man dann noch die Stromkosten mit einbezieht, dann sind selbst die letzten 50 Euro Ersparniss relativ fix aufgebraucht. Dann gibt es eigentlich nicht mehr viel zu entscheiden.



Um tausende von Arbeitsplätzen (Global Foundries) in Deutschland zu unterstützen (ich sage nicht: "Zu retten"). Aber da sind dann doch wohl bei Vielen die letzten paar Prozentpunkte Performance und der Sieg um die allerletze Kilowattstunde im Öko-Gefecht wichtiger...

Aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.

Mir geht es nur darum, dass AMD-CPUs oft so hingestellt werden, als wären Sie der allerletzte Rotz und zum Gamen nicht geeignet. Das stimmt ja so nicht. Man kann damit super spielen. Und zur Performance: Ist ein Produkt, welches langsamer ist als ein Konkurrenzprodukt, gleich automatisch schlecht und der allerletzte Dreck?! Nur mal so als Anregung.


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Um tausende Arbeitsplätze (Global Foundries) in Deutschland zu unterstützen (ich sage nicht: "Zu retten"). Aber da sind dann doch wohl bei vielen die letzten paar Prozentpunkte Performance und der Sieg um die allerletze Kilowattstunde wichtiger...
> 
> Mir geht es nur darum, dass AMD-CPUs oft so hingestellt werden, als wären Sie der allerletzte Rotz und zum Gamen nicht geeignet. Das stimmt ja so nicht. Man kann damit super spielen. Und zur Performance: Ist ein Produkt, welches langsamer ist als ein Konkurrenzprodukt, gleich schlecht und der allerletzte Dreck?! Nur mal so als Anregung.


 
Während bei Intel Roboter arbeiten?
Oder sind die Jobs in der ehemaligen DDR wertvoller als irgendwo anders auf der Welt?

AMD CPUs für sich betrachtet sind einwandfrei. Im Vergleich mit dem Mitbewerber sind sie _der allerletzte Rotz_, um deine Worte zu gebrauchen.


----------



## blackout24 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ne, dass ist Quatsch. Ein Monopolist kann diktieren und muss sich an nichts orientieren, da es keine relevanten Alternativen gibt. Deshalb ja auch Monopol.
> 
> MfG


 
Haha sorry aber selten so ein Quatsch gelesen. Als Stammtisch BWL würde das vielleicht noch durch gehen.

Der Monopolist muss sich sehr wohl an der Nachfragefunktion der Käufer orientieren. Sonst gäbe es nicht sowas wie den Cournotschen Punkt.


----------



## Trefoil80 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

Naja gut, Dir scheinen High-Tech-Jobs und -Fabriken in Deutschland nichts wert zu sein...langfristige und nachhaltige Perspektiven der Jobs ebenso. Diskussion erledigt.

Ich hoffe für Dich, dass diese Denke Dich nicht bald *Deinen* Job kostet...


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Naja gut, Dir scheinen High-Tech-Jobs und -Fabriken in Deutschland nichts wert zu sein...langfristige und nachhaltige Perspektiven der Jobs ebenso. Diskussion erledigt.
> 
> Ich hoffe für Dich, dass diese Denke nicht bald *Deinen* Job kostet...


 
Du weißt schon das wir Profiteure der Globalisierung sind?
Es macht keinen Sinn in die ganze Welt verkaufen zu wollen und national zu kaufen.

Wobei die Diskussion irrsinnig ist, da GF ein US Unternehmen ist, genauso wie AMD oder Intel. Insofern landen die Gewinne immer in der gleichen Richtung.
Im übrigen bin ich kein Freund von Subventionen, insofern müsste ich eigentlich von daher Produkte von AMD boykottieren.

Ich als Dienstleister bin relativ unabhänig von der "Billig-Karawane".


----------



## Trefoil80 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

Nein, aber man kann durchaus "National" kaufen, *wo es Sinn ergibt.* Dass es nichts bringt, in Deutschland Billig-Kram herstellen zu wollen, ist klar...

Gewinne hin oder her, aber entscheidend ist doch, dass die High-Tech-Jobs, die wir in Deutschland bleiben, auch hier bleiben, oder nicht?


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Gewinne hin oder her, aber entscheidend ist doch, dass die High-Tech-Jobs, die wir in Deutschland bleiben, auch hier bleiben, oder nicht?


 
Eher nicht.
Mir fehlt leider das rechte Gedankengut um Jobs in anderen Ländern niedriger als in Deutschland zu beurteilen. Sorry.

Hightech Jobs klingen gut, aber wenn es "nur" die Fertigung ist, dann relativiert sich das ein wenig.


----------



## Trefoil80 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

Finde es unerhört, das Ganze gleich als "rechtes Gedankengut" hinstellen zu wollen! Geht's noch?!

Ist man gleich ein Nazi, nur weil man für Deutschland das Beste möchte?!


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Finde es untererhört, das Ganze gleich als "rechtes Gedankengut" hinstellen zu wollen? Geht's noch?!


 
Naja wenn du Jobs nach Nationalität in der Wertigkeit beurteilst, dann ist das ...?


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

Was hat AMD denn bitte mit Dresden zu tun? In Dresden steht eine Fab von GF. AMD ist vor kurzem komplett aus GF ausgestiegen und hat an sich die Option überall produzieren zu lassen. Nur weil 10 Leute aus nem Hardwareforum jetzt bei AMD einkaufen heißt das nicht das man sich vllt dennoch nen anderen Hersteller für seine Chips sucht, gab ja bei Llano bereits genug Probleme iirc.
Ist quasi genauso wie wenn ich sagen würde: Kauf Intel, die schaffen mit Forschungseinrichtungen in Deutschland(Braunschweig) auch Jobs.


----------



## Trefoil80 (11. Juli 2012)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Naja wenn du Jobs nach Nationalität in der Wertigkeit beurteilst, dann ist das ...?



Bitte?! Wo habe ich das gemacht? Habe nur ausgesprochen, dass es durchaus nicht unerstrebenswert wäre, Arbeitsplätze in Deutschland zu erhalten...


Finde es eher bedenklich, dass Du Menschen diskriminierst, die aus den neuen Ländern kommen ("ehemalige DDR").



GoldenMic schrieb:


> AMD ist vor kurzem komplett aus GF ausgestiegen und hat an sich die Option überall produzieren zu lassen.



Ist richtig, aber momentan fertigt GF für AMD. Du siehst die Verbindung? Einzig die Brazos-APUs werden bei TSMC im 40nm-Verfahren produziert.
Genau: 100 Jobs im Intel-Forschungszentrum gegen mehrere tausend Arbeitsplätze in einer Foundry...super Vergleich.


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Bitte?! Wo habe ich das gemacht? Habe nur ausgesprochen, dass es durchaus nicht unerstrebenswert wäre, Arbeitsplätze in Deutschland zu erhalten...



Wenn du Jobs in Deutschland anders bewerteste wie in anderen Nationen, dann hat es eben einen faden Beigeschmack, denn was soll sowas aussagen?
Ui, jetzt hat mich deine "top"-Argumentation überzeugt nachdem du mich persönlich beleidigt hast  .



freyny80 schrieb:


> Finde es eher bedenklich, dass Du Menschen diskriminierst, die aus den neuen Ländern kommen ("ehemalige DDR").



Das war eine vollkommen wertfreie Aussage, welche nur die Geographie beschrieben hat. Was war denn daran diskriminierend?


----------



## Trefoil80 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das war eine vollkommen wertfreie Aussage, welche nur die Geographie beschrieben hat. Was war denn daran diskriminierend?



Ist klar


----------



## Locuza (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Ist richtig, aber momentan fertigt GF für AMD. Du siehst die Verbindung? Einzig die Brazos-APUs werden bei TSMC im 40nm-Verfahren produziert.


 Goldenmic hat die Problematik der Sichtweise schon super angesprochen. Besonders die letzten Sätze wissen sehr zu gefallen. 
Potentiell gesehen ist GF-Dresden auch nur ein Teil des ganzen, wirklich direkt unterstütze ich die Fertigungsstätte in Dresden nicht.
AMDs 28nm Produkte werden kein SOI mehr benutzen und wenn AMD die Maske noch auf Gate-Last anpasst, dann kann AMD theoretisch auch alles bei TSMC fertigen lassen. Außerdem gibt es eine Partnerschaft zwischen GF, IBM und Samsung glaube ich, mit Cross-Fabs. Also was da nach Deutschland gespült wird, ist wirklich ein eher kleiner Teil, durch einen Kauf bei AMD, besonders da GF zum großen Auftragsfertiger aufsteigen möchte und ohne AMD wäre ihr Untergang auch nicht geweiht, denn sie produzieren auch andere Sachen, außer CPUs von AMD.


----------



## ITpassion-de (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



freyny80 schrieb:


> Ist klar


 
Welche Wertung habe ich denn deiner Meinung nach abgegeben?


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

@*freyny80*
@*ITpassion-de*

Bitte beruhigt euch wieder bevor die Diskussion völlig entgleist und ich  noch weiter eingreifen muss. Hier gehts nicht um Nationalitäten oder  Wertigkeiten, die DDR oder sonstwas sondern um den Umsatz von AMD.

B2T bitte!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/9363-freyny80.html


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> @*freyny80*
> @*ITpassion-de*
> 
> Bitte beruhigt euch wieder bevor die Diskussion völlig entgleist und ich  noch weiter eingreifen muss. Hier gehts nicht um Nationalitäten oder  Wertigkeiten, die DDR oder sonstwas sondern um den Umsatz von AMD.
> ...


 
Gratulation zur ersten Amtshandlung  (Auch wenn es nicht die erste ist, egal ^^)


----------



## MidwayCV41 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*

Auch für AMD werden wieder bessere Zeiten kommen. Ich erinnere mich noch zu gerne an die Athlon XP und AMD64 Zeiten, das waren absolute Preis/Leistungskracher. Derzeit werkelt ein AMD PII 965 BE in meinem Rechner. Ein Grund fürs aufrüsten auf eine Intel Maschiene sehe ich derzeit keinen Grund da die CPU noch mehr Power hat als ich brauche. Auch zum zocken bestens geeignet.

Nebenher habe ich noch 2 weitere AMD Kisten. Einen Windows Home Server mit einem E-350 und einen HTPC mit einer AMD Athlon II X2 CPU. Auch bei den Maschienen sehe ich derzeit keinen Grund zum aufrüsten. Und sollte es doch mal eng werden, wer weiss, vielleicht hat AMD bis dahin wieder was. Obwohl, würde die HTPC CPU abrauchen, würde ich auf Grund der APU wohl eher zu einer FM1 CPU greifen als mir die Intel HD anzutun.


----------



## Ash1983 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang - UPDATE: DANKE*

Wird schon wieder werden, der Großauftrag aus China, 1-2 neue Konsolen werden mit AMD-Hardware bestückt, ich denke, das ist nur ein kurzes Tief


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang - UPDATE: DANKE*

Zeit zum überlegen hatten die ja zur Genüge, jetzt heißt es die richtigen Schlüße daraus zu ziehen und und die Produkte zu verbessern. Dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn


----------



## steinschock (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang - UPDATE: DANKE*

Interessantes update,
 ein recht Objektiver bekennender AMD Fan  

P/L ist halt auch so ne Sache, wo "hier" einfach nur nach P entschieden wird aber P/L angeführt wird.
Seit C2D ist P/L bei Intel, man muss halt rechnen und nicht nur die € sehen.

Beim 2011 stimme ich zu, beim S1366 weniger.
Für 250€ mehr hab ich immer noch ein PC (nach 3,5J ) bei dem einige von PI auf PII auf Bulli gewechselt sind,
und bei Games kein Land sehen.
Und der locker noch 2 Jahre besser wie jeder AMD zum Spielen sein wird.
Sicher mit OC aber so war es auch geplant und welche CPU konnte man je so OC 
Und das ist sicher das schlechteste P/L was man bei Intel so finden kann.

Soviel zum AMD P/L

Ich verstehe und respektiere auch ein Fan der weiß was er tut und es sich selbst antut.
Der erste PC den ich gebaut hab war ein K6 für meine Schwester, danach mein erster PC
Athlon K7-700 @ 770 mit Geforce 256 DDR 
Dann noch 2 AMD bei mir und ca 20 weiter über die Jahre für Bekannte.

Aber seit Phenom gibt es für mich keine rechtfertigung wenn mich jemand nach einem PC fragt auf AMD zu setzen.
Eigentlich schon zu spät wenn man ganz Objektiv ist, war ich aber nicht. 
Aber nach Slot A und S939 hatte ich genug von der AMD lügerei und OC geht ja auch kaum in Vergleich.

AMD hat Versucht eine Eierlegende Wollmilschsau zu erschaffen und das ging gründlich schief.
Raus kam eine sehr mäßige Server CPU die nur vereinzelt mehr Leistung bringt,
einzig die Kompatibillität und der erheblich bessere Idlevebrauch helfen hier.
AnandTech - The Opteron 6276: a closer look
Und für DT gab es noch nie so ein krassen Fail als CPU.
PI und PII waren auch mäßig wenn man ehrlich ist einzig X6 fand ich brauchbar.

Ich mochte Intel nie und war auch live beim AMD- Athlon Hype dabei,
und mein K7 hat auf LANs sicher mehr AMD CPU und NV Grakas verkauft wie so mancher Verkäufer.

Genutzt hat es nichts dafür hat AMD zu viele Fehler gemacht, 
und so bin ich auch auf der Dunklen Seite der Macht gelandet 

Im DT bereich erwarte ich von AMD nichts mehr was Sinn macht.
Die wollen den ollen Sockel ja noch 2 Jahre behalten, PCIe @ CPU ist ja gestorben.

Ich mag Intel immer noch nicht aber die CPU .
und als OCler bin ich da lieber ne karakterschwache Nutte wie Fan.


----------



## Warc0n (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang - UPDATE: DANKE*

Also ich bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden mit mein FX 4100 und meiner 6870er 
Denke das AMD auch wieder bessere Zeiten sieht.


----------



## Mario2002 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang - UPDATE: DANKE*

Auch ich bin noch zufrieden mit meinem FX 8120.
Wenn aber von AMD nichts besseres mehr nachkommt, dann wird es eine überlegung Wert sein, ob ich dann doch noch auf Intel umsteige.
Außerdem muss es ja auch Leute geben, die AMD kaufen, sonst geht die Firma vielleicht doch noch unter.


----------



## Nuallan (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang - UPDATE: DANKE*



Mario2002 schrieb:


> Außerdem muss es ja auch Leute geben, die AMD kaufen, sonst geht die Firma vielleicht doch noch unter.



So hab ich 10 Jahre lang gedacht, aber es ging trotzdem immer weiter bergab (nach dem Hammer). Und jetzt war einfach Ende, weil Intel mittlerweile das bessere P/L-Verhältnis hat. 
Wir Fanboys haben denen jahrelang Geld in die Kasse gespült, und was machen die? Die bauen den Bulli.. Ja, ich weiß, so einfach ist das alles nicht. 
Aber was "besseres" kommt nicht mehr, das hat AMD schon lange klar gestellt. Ob der Piledriver nun 10% oder 20% schneller ist spielt keine Rolle mehr.

AMD ist keinesfalls schlecht was CPUs angeht, und der Bulli hat auch seine stärken, aber Intel ist einfach wesentlich besser. Ich denke der wahre Genickbruch waren weniger schlechte AMD-CPUs, sondern der C2D, welcher AMD einfach zerfetzt hat. Untergehen wird AMD nicht, dafür sind die Grakas zu gut. Leider bringt das denen nix, weil der Gewinn wahrscheinlich dafür genutzt wird das Minus im CPU-Geschäft wieder (einigermaßen) abzufangen. Ich schätze deswegen haben sie den Kampf und die Krone aufgegeben bzw. mussten es.

Hm, "ich denke", "wahrscheinlich", "schätze", ich schreib schon wie ein Analyst.


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang - UPDATE: DANKE*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Hm, "ich denke", "wahrscheinlich", "schätze", ich schreib schon wie ein Analyst.


 
Von wegen, Analysten glänzen doch immer durch absolute Sicherheit bei gleichzeitiger Ahnungslosigkeit


----------



## Creech (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang - UPDATE: DANKE*

In dem Preisbereich, in dem ich normalerweise CPUs kaufe, gibt es wenigstens noch AMD Hardware. Als High End Käufer, der seinen PC ein paar Jahre intensiv nutzen will, habe ich da ja gar keine andere Möglichkeit mehr als zu Intel zu greifen. Für die paar Sachen, die ich mit meinem Rechner mache, reicht auch heute noch mein PIIX4 locker. Videobearbeitung landet auf der GPU und schon habe ich mein größtes Problem eliminiert 
Wenn nun aber die nächste Konsolengeneration mehr CPU Leistung in die breite Spielermasse wirft, und demnach auch die Konsolenports mehr Hardwareleistung fressen, dann dürfte es knapp für AMDs CPU Riege werden. Ich nenne mich auch selber AMD Fan, ich mag Intels Praktiken nicht und Nvidia ist für mich auch so ein Sauverein, somit bleibt nicht mehr so viel übrig  aber realistisch betrachtet sind die aktuellen Produkte in vielen Bereichen nicht gut genug um konkurrenzfähig zu sein. Wie gesagt, in meinem anvisierten Preisbereich habe ich immer noch die Chance eine der momentan besten AMD CPUs abzugreifen, aber mein Kaufverhalten sollte nicht AMDs Ziel sein. Mir ist vor kurzem mein Notebook abgeraucht, nun sehe ich mir mal die Trinity APUs was genauer an... wirklich glücklich bin ich da auch nicht, am ehesten noch mit dem Spitzenmodell. Mal sehen was AMD an Tablets für Win8 auf den Markt wirft. Vielleicht zieht da das APU Konzept zwecks Stromsparen etc. Ich fürchte aber das wird auch nix.


----------



## Das Daub (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang - UPDATE: DANKE*



Creech schrieb:


> Mir ist vor kurzem mein Notebook abgeraucht, nun sehe ich mir mal die Trinity APUs was genauer an...wirklich glücklich bin ich da auch nicht, am ehesten noch mit dem Spitzenmodell. Mal sehen was AMD an Tablets für Win8 auf den Markt wirft. Vielleicht zieht da das APU Konzept zwecks Stromsparen etc. Ich fürchte aber das wird auch nix.



Naja, die APUs sind aber nicht schlecht.
Ein Kollege von mir nimmt den E450 als Server-CPU und ein Bekannter spielt sogar CoD damit.
Die Trinity-APUs sind nochmal deutlich stärker .


----------



## Asus4ever (12. Juli 2012)

Hoffe auch, dass es bald besser geht... 
Ich bin kein Super-Fan von einer der beiden Firmen, aber muss sagen, das ich AMD mittlerweile recht "liebgewonnen" hab. Und so lange AMD recht gute und günstige CPUs baut, wird man bei mir im Haus auch immer noch ne AMD CPU finden! *stolzerBulliBesitzer*


----------



## matty2580 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang - UPDATE: DANKE*

AMD ist für die Zukunft sehr gut aufgestellt. Auch aktuell sieht es nicht so schlecht aus.
Problematisch sehe ich nur den Desktop-Markt für AMD. Da müssen sie endlich mit Intel nachziehen.
Dieses Segment ist nicht das umsatzträchtigste, aber für das Image eines CPU-Produzenten sehr wichtig.
Und Image ist genau immer die Schwachstelle von AMD gewesen.
Nur ein wirklich gutes Marketing in Verbindung mit guten Produkten wird wieder für einen ansteigenden Aktienkurs sorgen.....


----------



## Locuza (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang - UPDATE: DANKE*



matty2580 schrieb:


> AMD ist für die Zukunft sehr gut aufgestellt. Auch aktuell sieht es nicht so schlecht aus.
> Problematisch sehe ich nur den Desktop-Markt für AMD. Da müssen sie endlich mit Intel nachziehen.
> Dieses Segment ist nicht das umsatzträchtigste, aber für das Image eines CPU-Produzenten sehr wichtig.
> Und Image ist genau immer die Schwachstelle von AMD gewesen.
> Nur ein wirklich gutes Marketing in Verbindung mit guten Produkten wird wieder für einen ansteigenden Aktienkurs sorgen.....


 Ich habe da meine Zweifel, theoretisch ist AMD gut aufgestellt, aber wenn Intel will, dann wird AMD klein gehalten und gerade wird sich um small form factors geprügelt und über Heterogene-Systeme und da ist leider AMD auch nicht so weit vorne, um sich den Markt sichern zu können. Was ich sehr positiv aufnehme ist der China-Deal und der Konsolensack, die Deals sind abgelaufen und werden AMD eine gewisse Position für Jahre zementieren.  
Es kamen neulich ja auch Zahlen zu den allgemeinen PC-Verkäufen und der scheint stagniert zu haben. Auch HP und Dell sind mit rund -12% nicht die glücklichen Gewinner vom Q2.
Weltweiter PC-Absatz stagnierte im zweiten Quartal 2012 - ComputerBase

Aber wichtig ist wohl wieder nur, was am Ende insgesamt erwirtschaftet wurde und nicht ob es zwischendurch mal Flauten gab.


----------



## Rizzard (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang - UPDATE: DANKE*

Intel war schon immer ganz anders aufgestellt als AMD.
Wenn ich überlege, wieviel Intel Werbung ich in den letzten Jahren gesehen habe. Und was kam von AMD?

Sollte XBox 8 und PS4 auf AMD setzen, würde ich das groß in der Werbung breit treten, damit jeder sieht das AMD weit verbreitet ist.


----------



## Das Daub (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang - UPDATE: DANKE*



Locuza schrieb:


> Ich habe da meine Zweifel, theoretisch ist AMD gut aufgestellt, aber wenn Intel will, dann wird AMD klein gehalten und gerade wird sich um small form factors geprügelt und über Heterogene-Systeme und da ist leider AMD auch nicht so weit vorne, um sich den Markt sichern zu können. Was ich sehr positiv aufnehme ist der China-Deal und der Konsolensack, die Deals sind abgelaufen und werden AMD eine gewisse Position für Jahre zementieren.
> Es kamen neulich ja auch Zahlen zu den allgemeinen PC-Verkäufen und der scheint stagniert zu haben. Auch HP und Dell sind mit rund -12% nicht die glücklichen Gewinner vom Q2.
> Weltweiter PC-Absatz stagnierte im zweiten Quartal 2012 - ComputerBase
> 
> Aber wichtig ist wohl wieder nur, was am Ende insgesamt erwirtschaftet wurde und nicht ob es zwischendurch mal Flauten gab.


 
Naja, ich denke mal das AMD mit ihren APUs gut aufgestellt sind.
Ich bin mir auch sicher das AMD an einer neuen Architektur für X64 CPUs dran sind (nicht Piledriver).
Ich glaube aber das AMD verstärkt auf APUs setzen wird.
Irgendwann werden die so stark sein das man nurnoch einen APU für alles benötigt.
Das kommt dem mobilen Markt auch zugute.
Was das angeht hinkt Intel AMD hinterher.
Wobei aber Intel genug Geld hat um wieder aufzuholen.
Da könnten die Marktanteile aber irgendwann dichter beieinander liegen.
Wir werden sehen was die Zukunft bringt.
AMD muß nicht groß sein, sondern nur Intel paroli bieten.
Das ist es was zählt .


----------



## Nuallan (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang - UPDATE: DANKE*



Das Daub schrieb:


> Naja, ich denke mal das AMD mit ihren APUs gut aufgestellt sind.
> Ich bin mir auch sicher das AMD an einer neuen Architektur für X64 CPUs dran sind (nicht Piledriver).
> Ich glaube aber das AMD verstärkt auf APUs setzen wird.
> Irgendwann werden die so stark sein das man nurnoch einen APU für alles benötigt.
> ...


 
Auf keinen Fall wird es später nur eine APU für alles geben. Dann würde es ja heute auch nur eine Rechner-Kombination geben. Die Leute haben aber verschiedene Anforderungen und wollen sich die System selber bauen. Der eine brauch mehr GPU-Leistung, der andere CPU usw.. Und für den, der nur CPU brauch wäre die GPU Verschwendung, er müsste was kaufen was er einfach nicht brauch. Stromkosten sind da auch ein Thema.

Bei den APU´s ist Intel auch schon dabei, und die mussten kein Nvidia dafür kaufen. Naja, mal schauen was die Zukunft bringt. Spannends wirds in jedem Fall.


----------



## Creech (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang - UPDATE: DANKE*



Das Daub schrieb:


> Naja, die APUs sind aber nicht schlecht.
> Ein Kollege von mir nimmt den E450 als Server-CPU und ein Bekannter spielt sogar CoD damit.
> Die Trinity-APUs sind nochmal deutlich stärker .



Ein Trinity Laptop mit Touchscreen für Win8 wäre mein Favorit im Moment. Alternativ ein Tablet mit Dockingstation. Beides ist von AMD noch nicht auf dem Markt, also warte ich noch etwas. Alles besser als die abgerauchte Geforce 8600GS für 160 bis 300€ gegen ein identisches, neues Modell zu tauschen


----------



## LCD (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



Locuza schrieb:


> Also für 2015 ist noch Excavator notiert und bei dem bleibt es laut Roadmap bei ähnlichen Schritten von 10-15%.
> Z-RAM ist auch so eine Sache. Gibt es den überhaupt in einem Final-Product bisher? Das Ding ist doch schon seit bald über 6 Jahren "theoretisch" einsatzfähig. Auf Z-RAM wird sich AMD im Zweifel auch nicht stützen können, weil Intel ebenfalls diese Technologie benutzen kann, wenn sie Lust darauf haben.
> Aber auch im Jahr 2015 wird AMD Intel niemals überholen können und auch im Jahr 2020 nicht


 AMD hat die zweite Z-RAM Generation lizensiert, also muss es auch die erste Generation gegeben haben, oder? Das Problem ist dass Z-RAM derzeit wie Flash in Blöcken angesprochen wird, noch! Aber wenn sich der Cache bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit verhundertfacht, gibt es schon einen gewaltigen Leistungsschub.
Und AMD entwickelt diese Technologie weiter. Und wieso darf intel diese Tecjnologie nutzen? Sie haben sie doch gar nicht lizensiert.
2015 werden längst schon die neue AMD-CPU Generation funktionstüchtig sein, auch wenn dann gerade die letzte Bulldozer Generation eingeführt wird. Viele redesigns der Architektur die dann eingeführt werden sind nämlich mit aktueller Technologie noch unvereinbar.

Ohne Wettbewerb zwischen Intel und AMD (Cyrix kann man getrost unerwäht lassen, ich habe ein VIA C3 Mainboard mit gemessener RAM Transferrate (DDR333) von 133 MB/s) würden wir immer noch PIV Netburst Architektur haben mit kleineren Updates, falls überhaupt.


----------



## Locuza (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



LCD schrieb:


> AMD hat die zweite Z-RAM Generation lizensiert, also muss es auch die erste Generation gegeben haben, oder? Das Problem ist dass Z-RAM derzeit wie Flash in Blöcken angesprochen wird, noch! Aber wenn sich der Cache bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit verhundertfacht, gibt es schon einen gewaltigen Leistungsschub.
> Und AMD entwickelt diese Technologie weiter. Und wieso darf intel diese Tecjnologie nutzen? Sie haben sie doch gar nicht lizensiert.
> 2015 werden längst schon die neue AMD-CPU Generation funktionstüchtig sein, auch wenn dann gerade die letzte Bulldozer Generation eingeführt wird. Viele redesigns der Architektur die dann eingeführt werden sind nämlich mit aktueller Technologie noch unvereinbar.
> 
> Ohne Wettbewerb zwischen Intel und AMD (Cyrix kann man getrost unerwäht lassen, ich habe ein VIA C3 Mainboard mit gemessener RAM Transferrate (DDR333) von 133 MB/s) würden wir immer noch PIV Netburst Architektur haben mit kleineren Updates, falls überhaupt.


Natürlich, aber es gibt auch schon die dritte oder vierte Generation Larrabee und der kam auch in keinem Produkt zum Einsatz 
Der Cache würde sich auch nicht verhundertfachen 
Für das speichern eines Bits braucht SRAM 6 Transistoren + Kondensator und ZRAM braucht nur einen Transistor. Also max. 10 mal so viel würde ich ZRAM geben, besonders da die zweite Gen auch ohne SOI gefertigt werden kann und ich mich frage, wie sie die Technik weiterhin realisieren wollen, ohne den Floating Body Effect.
Ich meine Intel könnte diese Technologie auch sofort lizenzieren, wenn nötig. Die Rechte gehören Micron und Micron ist ständig in einer Partnerschaft mit Intel.

Und was bitte ist eine Hauptgeneration? Eine neue Prozessor-Architektur, die nicht auf den bisherigen Bulldozer basieren wird? Und woher hast du die Infos und wie kannst du so Optimistisch sein, wenn AMD solange beim Bulldozer gebraucht hat und ständig von Verschiebungen geredet wird? Welchen Sinn macht es dann Excavator zu veröffentlichen, wenn angeblich die neue " Hauptgeneration" ansteht? 

Und ohne AMD würden wir nicht beim Netburst stehen, dass ist doch einfach Quatsch.


----------



## plaGGy (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang - UPDATE: DANKE*



Das Daub schrieb:


> Naja, ich denke mal das AMD mit ihren APUs gut aufgestellt sind.
> Ich bin mir auch sicher das AMD an einer neuen Architektur für X64 CPUs dran sind (nicht Piledriver).
> Ich glaube aber das AMD verstärkt auf APUs setzen wird.
> Irgendwann werden die so stark sein das man nurnoch einen APU für alles benötigt.
> ...


 
Das mit der APU ist quatsch!
Alleine wegen der vielen verschiedenen Anforderungen an eine CPU bzw auch deren Preis. Ich denke mal, das eine dezidierte Graka + Prozzi immer stärker ein KANN als eine APU, je nach Gebrauchsprofil.
Mit Sicherheit wird der APu Markt wichtiger werden, alleine für Netbooks usw.

Und Intel hinkt auch nicht mehr so wirklich hinterher. Sie hinkten nur hinterher, weil das Segment nicht so beachtet hatte. Haswell kann in der Hinsicht ja durchaus eine Bombe werden. Jedenfalls kommt es für mich von den einschlägigen Seiten so rüber. Aber das ist natürlich noch Zukunfstsmusik, ist immerhin schon wieder eine andere Plattform.

Ich denke nicht, das wir immer noch zurückliegen würden ohne AMD... vll würden wir sogar schon weiter sein. Denn Intel hätte dann vermutlich soviel Geld, das die Forschungsabteilung aus allen Nähten platzen würde.


----------



## Creech (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang - UPDATE: DANKE*



plaGGy schrieb:


> Denn Intel hätte dann vermutlich soviel Geld, das die Forschungsabteilung aus allen Nähten platzen würde.


 
Das Geld haben sie doch jetzt schon. Die paar Kleinigkeiten, die ihnen AMD abnimmt, sind doch nicht der Rede wert. Wenn Intel noch mehr Geld machen möchte, dann müssen sie Erdöl fördern


----------



## Das Daub (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang - UPDATE: DANKE*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Auf keinen Fall wird es später nur eine APU für alles geben. Dann würde es ja heute auch nur eine Rechner-Kombination geben. Die Leute haben aber verschiedene Anforderungen und wollen sich die System selber bauen. Der eine brauch mehr GPU-Leistung, der andere CPU usw.. Und für den, der nur CPU brauch wäre die GPU Verschwendung, er müsste was kaufen was er einfach nicht brauch. Stromkosten sind da auch ein Thema.
> 
> Bei den APU´s ist Intel auch schon dabei, und die mussten kein Nvidia dafür kaufen. Naja, mal schauen was die Zukunft bringt. Spannends wirds in jedem Fall.


 


plaGGy schrieb:


> Das mit der APU ist quatsch!
> Alleine wegen der vielen verschiedenen Anforderungen an eine CPU bzw auch deren Preis. Ich denke mal, das eine dezidierte Graka + Prozzi immer stärker ein KANN als eine APU, je nach Gebrauchsprofil.
> Mit Sicherheit wird der APu Markt wichtiger werden, alleine für Netbooks usw.
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe nie behauptet das es nichts stärkeres geben wird und das es nurnoch APUs geben wird.
Ich habe nur gesagt das die Leistung für alles reichen wird.
Ich habe ja auch geschrieben das Intel aufholen kann und nicht das Intel in dem Bereich nie AMD das Wasser reichen kann.
Haswell kann alles ändern aber denkst du das AMD aufhört zu entwickeln?

Das ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint aber manchmal hab ich das Gefühl das manche Kommentare nicht richtig gelesen werden .


----------



## plaGGy (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang - UPDATE: DANKE*

Keine Ahnung, ich lese daraus, das man irgendwann mit einer APU alles machen kann (und sagst es ja wieder: Leistung wird für alles reichen), und das finde ich ist quatsch. Die Grafik wird auch nicht stehenblieben und wird immer Grafikkarten ausreitzen, da wird man nur mit einer APU nicht hinkommen, wenn man etwas Anspruch hat.
Wenn ich in Crysis heute Standart HD-Einstellungen schalte, mit allen möglichen Details, dann ruckelt es immer noch an gewissen Punkten. Selbst mit ner 680er.
Mit einer APU will ich das garnicht erst veruschen.
Sicherlich wird das im mobilen Bereich locker ausreichen und auch für die Runde Lol oder Starcraft unter HD, aber beim Rest bin ich echt skeptisch.
Mehrere Bildschirme wird mit sicherheit auch ein Problem werden. Bin kein ausgemachter APU-Profi, aber man sieht ja schon, das selbst Lappis mit ner dezidierten Grafikschleuder meilenweit unter den Desktop-Modellen liegen.

Haswell hat aber den Vorteil, das Intel auch gute Prozzis im Programm hat 
Damit hast du wohl gleiche Grafik mit besserer Rechen-Leistung und weniger Stromaufnahme.


----------



## LCD (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



Locuza schrieb:


> Natürlich, aber es gibt auch schon die dritte oder vierte Generation Larrabee und der kam auch in keinem Produkt zum Einsatz :


Larrabee ist ziemlich sinnlos, da in den GPUs von nVisia und AMD verwendeten Rechnekerne sich viel besser skalieren lassen. Pentiums III waren nicht für MultiCPU optimiert, und selbst die Optimierungen der letzten Generationen ziehen zu viel Strom dafür was sie können.


Locuza schrieb:


> Der Cache würde sich auch nicht verhundertfachen


Gut, ich habe etwas übertrieben.


Locuza schrieb:


> Für das speichern eines Bits braucht SRAM 6 Transistoren + Kondensator und ZRAM braucht nur einen Transistor. Also max. 10 mal so viel würde ich ZRAM geben, besonders da die zweite Gen auch ohne SOI gefertigt werden kann und ich mich frage, wie sie die Technik weiterhin realisieren wollen, ohne den Floating Body Effect.


Kondensatoren sind soweit ich mich erinnere, nur in Dynamischen Speichern, da sie an Ladung verlieren und deswegen einen Refresch benötigen. SRAM benötigen 4 Transistoren und 2 inverter Gater. Ich frage mich wozu man da einen Kondensator benötigen würde. Trotzdem schätze ich wegen einfaherer Verdrahtung dass eine Steigerung umm das 16-Fache möglich ist.


Locuza schrieb:


> Ich meine Intel könnte diese Technologie auch sofort lizenzieren, wenn nötig. Die Rechte gehören Micron und Micron ist ständig in einer Partnerschaft mit Intel.
> Dazu müßten sie aber die fertigung anpassen und sowas dauert jahre. AMD hat auch im Jahr 2003 angekündigt dass sie an 3D Transistoren arbeiten, genauso wie intel, und nach 11 Jahren hat sie intel endlich.
> Und was bitte ist eine Hauptgeneration? Eine neue Prozessor-Architektur, die nicht auf den bisherigen Bulldozer basieren wird? Und woher hast du die Infos und wie kannst du so Optimistisch sein, wenn AMD solange beim Bulldozer gebraucht hat und ständig von Verschiebungen geredet wird? Welchen Sinn macht es dann Excavator zu veröffentlichen, wenn angeblich die neue " Hauptgeneration" ansteht?


Das ist bei jedem Chiphersteller üblich dass neue Prozessorarchitekturen produziert werden, obwohl gerade in letztes Refresh für alte Architektur verfügbar ist. Intel macht es auch.


Locuza schrieb:


> Und ohne AMD würden wir nicht beim Netburst stehen, dass ist doch einfach Quatsch.


 Welchen Anreiz hätte intel mit hochdruck an neuen Technologien zu fiorschen?


----------



## Oberst Klink (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang - UPDATE: DANKE*



Das Daub schrieb:


> UPDATE:
> Als erstes möchte ich mich bei allen bedanken die bis jetzt ihre Kommentare abgegeben haben und noch abgeben werden .
> Ich hätte nicht mit so einem Erfolg gerechnet .
> 
> ...


 
Mal sone Frage am Rande: Wofür bedankst du dich eigentlich? Und was soll das Geschleime? 

@Topic: Die Umsatzwarnung kommt wohl vor allem durch die schwache Wirtschaftslage zu stande. In wiefern die Eigenschaften der AMD-Produkte etwas damit zu tun haben, wird in der Quelle ja nicht näher erwähnt.


----------



## Locuza (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



LCD schrieb:


> Larrabee ist ziemlich sinnlos, da in den GPUs von nVisia und AMD verwendeten Rechnekerne sich viel besser skalieren lassen. Pentiums III waren nicht für MultiCPU optimiert, und selbst die Optimierungen der letzten Generationen ziehen zu viel Strom dafür was sie können.


MIC ist nicht ziemlich sinnlos  Es gibt durchaus nette Sachen. Z.B. ist er x86-Kompatibel und hat dank Intel super Compiler-Unterstützung. Ports für bestimmte Programme sind echt toll. Außerdem kommt MIC deutlich besser mit wilden Code-Mix zurecht. die DP-Performance sollte konkurrenzfähig sein. Wo es wohl schlecht aussieht, ist die Effizienz. 
Übrigens hängt da eine kleine Pentium 1-Einheit neben 512-Bit breiten SIMD Vector Unit. Das Ding kann man auch sehr gut skalieren. Bei den heutigen CPUs wird praktisch auch nur dazu gepappt und auf den Interconnect geachtet mitsamt der Cache-Kohärenz und oberflächlich gesehen fertig die Soße. Ist bei MIC in dem Sinne keine Schwäche, weil das bekommt Intel gerade wohl noch hin. 



> Kondensatoren sind soweit ich mich erinnere, nur in Dynamischen Speichern, da sie an Ladung verlieren und deswegen einen Refresch benötigen. SRAM benötigen 4 Transistoren und 2 inverter Gater. Ich frage mich wozu man da einen Kondensator benötigen würde. Trotzdem schätze ich wegen einfaherer Verdrahtung dass eine Steigerung umm das 16-Fache möglich ist.


Sry, du hast natürlich recht. DRAM braucht einen Kondensator, weswegen bei ZRAM ja auch der Vorteil der starken Packdichte gegenüber DRAM angeführt wurde (+~50%) und der hohen Geschwindigkeit die sich mit SRAM vergleichen lässt. 
An ZRAM für Tri-Gate wird auch geforscht und Intel müsste nicht etliche Jahre nur für eine Cache-Struktur seine Technologie anpassen. Das ist ja kein ganzes Prozessdesign war geportet werden muss. 



> Welchen Anreiz hätte intel mit hochdruck an neuen Technologien zu fiorschen?


Geld zu verdienen. Ich widerspreche dir nicht prinzipiell, aber deine Aussage hat, ebenso wie die Verhundertfachung der Cachegrößen, zu weit geführt 

Also, solange Intel einen Fertigungsabstand von 4 Jahren hat, R&D-Kapital welches wohl größer ist als AMDs Umsatz, solange sehe ich AMD immer hinter Intel. Das wird sich die nächsten 20 Jahre wohl auch nicht verändern.


----------



## Nuallan (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang - UPDATE: DANKE*



Das Daub schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint aber manchmal hab ich das Gefühl das manche Kommentare nicht richtig gelesen werden .



Wieso? 



Das Daub schrieb:


> Irgendwann werden die so stark sein das man nurnoch einen APU für alles benötigt.



Das ist ne eindeutige Aussage.. Alles ist halt alles. Und dazu wird es niemals kommen, mehr wollte ich nicht sagen und dich auch nicht angreifen.
Du solltest dich vielleicht einfach genauer ausdrücken.


----------



## Benie (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang - UPDATE: DANKE*

Ich hatte mit AMD gute Erfahrungen in der Vergangenheit, vor allem der XP3200+ Barton war ne gute CPU damals.
 Leider war der AMD64-3500+ die letzte AMD CPU im Spiele-PC.

Danach gabs nur noch Intel CPU's mit dem E6850 und aktuell dem i7-2700k, welcher zur Zeit zum Zocken für mich mehr als ausreichend ist.
Vielleicht schafft es AMD in naher Zukunft mal wieder in meinen Spiele Rechner wenn Preis/Leistung stimmt


----------



## Das Daub (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang - UPDATE: DANKE*



Nuallan schrieb:


> Das ist ne eindeutige Aussage.. Alles ist halt alles. Und dazu wird es niemals kommen, mehr wollte ich nicht sagen und dich auch nicht angreifen.
> Du solltest dich vielleicht einfach genauer ausdrücken.



Da hast du recht.
Sorry.
Ich wollte damit sagen das man mit einem APU jedes Spiel spielen kann bei mind. min. Einstellungen und sagen wir mal 25fps. oder Videos bearbeiten kann usw...
Halt alles, nur mit Einschrenkungen gegenüber einer dedizierten GraKa. z.B.


----------



## Rollora (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang - UPDATE: DANKE*

zu 1: Intel braucht einen Konkurrenten, sowohl aus Monopolgründen, als auch um angetrieben zu werden
zu 2: folgendes Szenario: man ist alleinig an der CPU Front tätig, AMD ist weg, man erhöht die Preise aber niemand kauft mehr, denn wie man schon die letzten Jahre sieht: wer vor 4 Jahren einen Core i7 gekauft hat braucht heute noch keinen neuen (außer die, die die AMD Brille aufhatten und glaubten sie müssen trotzdem Phenom kaufen). Intel erhöht also die Preise und da alle eh genug Power haben kauft keiner mehr bei Intel.
Intel produziert also weniger und Verkauft weniger -> Entlassungen, weniger Umsatz, weniger Forschungsbudget und weniger Ehrgeizige Forschungsziele
Man verliert vielleicht den Vorsprung in Prozesstechnologie, sicher fällt man dadurch im Smartphone/Tabletbereich weiter zurück.
Eine Firma braucht immer einen Konkurrenten, sei er auch noch so klein. Und Intel kann die Preise nicht einfach erhöhen, das wäre Wettbewerbswidrig.


Das Daub schrieb:


> Da hast du recht.
> Ich wollte damit sagen das man mit einem APU jedes Spiel spielen kann  bei mind. min. Einstellungen und sagen wir mal 25fps. oder Videos  bearbeiten kann usw...
> Halt alles, nur mit Einschrenkungen gegenüber einer dedizierten GraKa. z.B.


Das geht doch halt auch schon fast





Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Mal sone Frage am Rande: Wofür bedankst du dich eigentlich? Und was soll das Geschleime?


ganz genau


Oberst Klink schrieb:


> @Topic:  Die Umsatzwarnung kommt wohl vor allem durch die schwache  Wirtschaftslage zu stande. In wiefern die Eigenschaften der AMD-Produkte  etwas damit zu tun haben, wird in der Quelle ja nicht näher  erwähnt.


jap stimmt. Natürlich ist ein Zusammenhang zu vermuten, aber die Frage ist wie groß der bei 10-15% Marktanteil überhaupt noch ist, immerhin kann man eigentlich 90% einen AMD Prozessor verkaufen, ohne, dass sie merken, dass da ein etwas langsamerer Prozessor drin ist.
AMD muss sich endlich mal im Marketing betätigen. Ein Golf verkauft sich ja auch wie warme Semmeln, obwohl es um den gleichen Preis andere, teils bessere Autos gibt


----------



## Pokerclock (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang - UPDATE 2*

Für Aufräumarbeiten vorerst geschlossen.

EDIT

Der Thread ist wieder offen. Ich warne eindringlich davor provokante Beiträge zu verfassen oder gar Beleidigungen auszupacken. Zwei Usern hat es Zwangsurlaub eingebracht. Im Übrigen haben ausschweifende Dankes- und Rechtfertigungsfloskeln nichts im Startbeitrag  zu suchen (OT.)

*B2T*


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang - UPDATE: DANKE*



Rollora schrieb:


> jap stimmt. Natürlich ist ein Zusammenhang zu vermuten, aber die Frage ist wie groß der bei 10-15% Marktanteil überhaupt noch ist, immerhin kann man eigentlich 90% einen AMD Prozessor verkaufen, ohne, dass sie merken, dass da ein etwas langsamerer Prozessor drin ist.
> AMD muss sich endlich mal im Marketing betätigen. Ein Golf verkauft sich ja auch wie warme Semmeln, obwohl es um den gleichen Preis andere, teils bessere Autos gibt


 
Da hast du natürlich völlig recht. Man sieht beinahe täglich irgend eine Intel-Werbung im TV, aber kaum AMD-Werbung. AMD hat ja eigentlich teils gute Produkte, nur geht man damit nicht selbstbewusst genug um.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang - UPDATE: DANKE*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Da hast du natürlich völlig recht. Man sieht beinahe täglich irgend eine Intel-Werbung im TV, aber kaum AMD-Werbung. AMD hat ja eigentlich teils gute Produkte, nur geht man damit nicht selbstbewusst genug um.


 
Schritt 1, ernst zu nehmende, konkurenzfähige Produkte entwickeln, die auch ohne Cherry-Picking was taugen.
Schritt 2, geschickt vermarkten.

Wichtig erst Schritt 1, dann Schritt 2. Sonst wirds ähnlich peinlich wie beim reaktivieren der "FX" Bezeichnung.


----------



## Locuza (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang - UPDATE: DANKE*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Schritt 1, ernst zu nehmende, konkurenzfähige Produkte entwickeln, die auch ohne Cherry-Picking was taugen.
> Schritt 2, geschickt vermarkten.
> 
> Wichtig erst Schritt 1, dann Schritt 2. Sonst wirds ähnlich peinlich wie beim reaktivieren der "FX" Bezeichnung.


 Wie soll aber AMD so einfach aus ihrem Teufelskreis entfliehen? 
Wenig Umsatz--> geringere Möglichkeiten für Investitionen---> Weniger Output.


----------



## ITpassion-de (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang - UPDATE: DANKE*



Locuza schrieb:


> Wie soll aber AMD so einfach aus ihrem Teufelskreis entfliehen?
> Wenig Umsatz--> geringere Möglichkeiten für Investitionen---> Weniger Output.


 
Das kann ich auch nicht beantworten. Ändert aber an den Fakten nichts.
Wenn man jetzt z.B. massiv in die Werbung ginge, dann bestünde das Risiko das dies dem Image sogar schaden könnte, da die Produkte womöglich nicht das halten können, was die Werbung versprechen müsste.


----------



## DaStash (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang - UPDATE: DANKE*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das kann ich auch nicht beantworten. Ändert aber an den Fakten nichts.
> Wenn man jetzt z.B. massiv in die Werbung ginge, dann bestünde das Risiko das dies dem Image sogar schaden könnte, da die Produkte womöglich nicht das halten können, was die Werbung versprechen müsste.


 
Wohl kaum, da der Durchschnitts-Mediamarkt-User solche technischen Details nicht unterscheiden kann. Massiv Werbung würde in jedem Fall etwas bringen, allerdings müsste man dann ausreichend Kapital über einen längeren Zeitraum bereitstellen und da wirds schwierig.
Amd macht mit den Apus genau den richtigen Schrit in dem sie sich für diesen wachsenden Markt positionieren. Ich denke das wird mittelfristig wiede zu steigenden Umsätzen führen.

MfG


----------



## Cuddleman (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang*



> jap stimmt. Natürlich ist ein Zusammenhang zu vermuten, aber die Frage ist wie groß der bei 10-15% Marktanteil überhaupt noch ist, immerhin kann man eigentlich 90% einen AMD Prozessor verkaufen, ohne, dass sie merken, dass da ein etwas langsamerer Prozessor drin ist.
> AMD muss sich endlich mal im Marketing betätigen. Ein Golf verkauft sich ja auch wie warme Semmeln, obwohl es um den gleichen Preis andere, teils bessere Autos gibt


 
Eine super Feststellung! 

Was nützt ein Golf, wenns auch ein z.B. Toyota sein kann. 
Vieles wird doch immer viel schlechter/besser Bewertet, als es eigentlich ist.
Wer mit dem bisherigen zufrieden war, wird auch lange dabei bleiben. 
Der PC-Alterstod kommt doch so oft, nicht von der Hardware, sondern eher von der Software, oder viel schlimmer, vom ständigen, ...das muß ich haben..., Hype.


----------



## Rollora (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: AMD mit deutlichem Umsatzrückgang - UPDATE: DANKE*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Schritt 1, ernst zu nehmende, konkurenzfähige Produkte entwickeln, die auch ohne Cherry-Picking was taugen.
> Schritt 2, geschickt vermarkten.
> 
> Wichtig erst Schritt 1, dann Schritt 2. Sonst wirds ähnlich peinlich wie beim reaktivieren der "FX" Bezeichnung.


nein das ist so nicht ganz richtig:
es ist völlig egal wie "gut" ein Produkt ist, solange es enorm beworben wird, kaufen es der großteil der Leute.
Nehmen wir an Acer-laptops: Verkaufen sich wie warme Semmeln. Und das obwohl die Acer Laptops seit Jahren die absolut höchste Rücklaufquote haben. Bei Autos ja auch oft so, dass sich viele nicht gerade tolle Modelle gut verkaufen. Und vieles mehr. Man denke an getätigte Fehlkäufe - nur weil die Werbung, Verpackung oder sonstwas gut war. Die Werbung muss gut sein und das Gefühl vermitteln, dass der User genau DIESES Produkt braucht. Apple als Beispiel, wobei hier kein Streit entstehen soll, ob Apple gut ist oder nicht, aber es entsteht bei vielen Käufern einfach das Gefühl sie braucehn DAS Produkt - obwohl es andere, günstigere mit ählichen Fähigkeiten gibt.


----------

